# Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend, 

ich vermute hier ein Forum gefunden zu haben, wo viele Leute richtig viel Ahnung haben.
Ich suche jemanden der über meine PC Zusammenstellung drüberschaut und wenn es etwas besseres gibt, dies vorschlägt. Das wäre toll 

Der Rechner soll schon einige Jahre Spieletauglich bleiben. Preis ~ 1520 Euro

Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt
Netzteil: Corsair 850HX, 850 Watt
Zusatzlüfter: Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm
DVD Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3ST Bulk SATA schwarz
Wärmeleitpaste: Prolimatech PK-1 Nano Aluminium Thermal Compound
Festplatte: Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box
Wlankarte: Asus PCE-N53 N600
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Sockel 1155, ATX
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155
Grafikkarte: 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-2400 Kit (F3-2400C10D-8GTX, TridentX)
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM

3770k wegen Ivy Bridge. Extreme 6 wegen Ivy Brdige und Z 77. Ram wegen extra Entwicklung für Ivy Bridge.

Habt ihr Kritiken die den Rechner noch besser oder günstiger machen, oder ist die Zusammenstellung top?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Liebe Grüße
Zaldure


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Netzteil ist völlig übertrieben, der Rechner braucht keine 400W daher reichen um 500W völlig aus. Da böte sich das Straight Power E9 / Dark Power Pro P9 oder zb das Seasonic Series X 560W . Kannst natürlich auch 80+ Silber nehmen. Warum das Extreme6 da reicht auch das Extreme4. Der RAM ist auch völliger Unsinn, da Intel nur 1,5V RAM Spannung vorsieht und der Controller in der CPU nur DDR3 1600 ermöglicht, daher reicht auch der Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 1600. Beim Betriebssystem dürfte das Home Premium wohl auch reichen. Was soll als CPU Kühler herhalten?


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wozu brauchst du ein 850 Watt Netzteil?


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

In der Spieleleistung ist ein Core i5-3570K nahezu gleichschnell. 
Als Grafikkarte empfehle ich eher die Sapphire Dual Fan Version, welche ein noch besseres Kühlsystem haben dürfte.
Statt einer WLAN Karte könntest du auch einen Stick nehmen: TP-Link TL-WN821N.
Ich würde auf die Wärmeleitpaste verzichten und einen CPU-Kühler nehmen. Zum Beispiel den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (WLP dabei).
Das Gehäuse wurde ich ungedämmt nehmen. Leise Lüfter sind oft zielführender als Dämmung (isoliert auch Wärme).


Den von Dr Bakterius genannten Punkten stimme ich zu.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ein i3750k ist billiger und auch nicht viel schlechter.
Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

das netzteil ist überdimensioniert.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 550W ATX 2.3 (P9-550W/BN172) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

cpu kühler.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Special Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

empfehlung hinzugefügt.
Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Dark Power ist ebenso überflüssig.


----------



## ASD_588 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

damit der herr zufriden ist.
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das reicht vollkommen aus, auch mit Oc


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dark Power ist ebenso überflüssig.


 
Ein be quiet! E9-480W oder -500W finde ich genau so gut. 
P steht für Preisaufschlag . 
Gegenüber den E9 lohnt sich außer bei den sehr hohen Wattklassen kein P9.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich würde da dann eher das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM nehmen. Silber reicht völlig, und so hätte man zu dem Worst Case noch 100W Reserve


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich würde da dann eher das be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM nehmen. Silber reicht völlig, und so hätte man zu dem Worst Case noch 100W Reserve


 
Das E9 Modell ist sogar noch um Cents billiger. be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Kritiken. Ich versuche Sie mir möglichst zu beantworten.

*@ Dr Bakterius*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

19.24
Extreme 6 wegen Ivy Bridge und weil neuer als Extreme 4
Cpu Kühler (boxed)
Arbeitsspeicher extra entwickelt für Ivy Bridge, nur 89 Euro
Betriebssystem Prof, weil nur 49 Euro

*@ Threshold*
Bei 50% Auslastung gibt es den besten Wirkungsgrad. Wenn 400 Watt ausreicht, bin ich mit 850 Watt doch gut dabei

*@ FreezerX*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3770k weil besser gewesen
Wlankarte, weil ich nur Probleme mit den Sticks hatte
Wärmeleitpaste, ich benutz beides, Kühler und Paste, Paste dient der Wärmeübertragung

Weitere Netzteilmeldungen: Ich möchte 50% Auslastung für besten Wirkungsgrad und geringste Wärmeproduktion.
Gedämmt, damit es leiser wird. Dazu gute Lüfter um die Wärme leise rauszubringen. 







*
*


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Extreme 6 bietet für normalen Gebrauch nichts, das den Aufpreis gegenüber dem Extreme4 rechtfertigt. Sogar ein Pro4 bietet die gleiche Leistung, falls kein Crossfire/SLI geplant ist. 

CPU-Kühler: Du willst ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und güte Lüfter um die Wärme rauszubringen, setzt aber auf einen Boxed Kühler? 
Ein CPU-Kühler ist absolut empfehlenswert.

DDR3-1600 für 40€ ist im normalem Gebrauch genau so schnell wie der teure. Und "speziell für Ivy entwickelt" halte ich auch für eine seltsame Aussage. Ivy ünterstützt nativ bis zu DDR3-1600.

Prozessor: In was besser gewesen? In Spiele Benchmarks meist in der Region von 0%-5%. Mit OC sind die Unterschiede völlig egalisiert.

Wärmeleitpaste: Ist bei CPU-Kühlern genug dabei.

Netzteil: Ich empfehle höchstens das E9-580W, das hat dann bei hoher Last ca. 50%-60% Auslastung und ist sehr effizient.
Der Wirkungsgrad bei 50% und 100% Last und dazwischen ist nahezu identisch. Beim E9-480W beträgt laut be quiet! Seite die Differenz nur 1,4%. D.h. bis ca. 80% Last ist ein äußerst konstantes Niveau anzunehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei der CPU steht aber " *Memory Controller: Dual Channel PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600) "*, und schnellerer Speicher würde quasi kaum einen nennenswerten Vorteil bieten. Beim Board reicht trotzdem das Extreme 4, nur weil dein Wahl etwas neuer ist bedeutet es nicht das was besonderes darauf zu finden ist. Bei Boxed bedarf es keine WLP.



> Bei 50% Auslastung gibt es den besten Wirkungsgrad. Wenn 400 Watt ausreicht, bin ich mit 850 Watt doch gut dabei


Schön, nur läuft dein PC wohl niemals permanent bei 100%, im Idle wären es vielleicht um 100W. Da wäre die Effizienz jenseits von brauchbarer Auslastung. Dein System wird im ungünstigsten falle ca 380W verbraten was man im Normalbetrieb nie erreicht, da wären es vielleicht ca 300W. Trotzdem ist deine Annahme falsch was die Auslastung angeht, da sind selbst normel Netzteile wie schon erwähnt sehr leise.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Richtig. Im Idle benötigt der PC dann nur noch 45W bis 65W und der Wirkungsgrad bricht bei modernen Netzteilen unter 20% Auslastung deutlich ein und unter 10% sehr ausgeprägt.


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

@ *FreezerX*
Extreme 6 kostet 30% mehr, das ist in Ordnung. So kann ich auch Crossfire einbauen

Cpu Kühler: Sehr guter Einwand, hast du selber einen guten CPU Kühler? 

Rams: G-Skill Trident werden schon richtig ordentlich sein

Prozessor: Ist der neuste, der wird noch länger aktueller bleiben als die kleinere Version

Wärmeleitpaste: Die wird mitgeliefert? Hier hab ich auch eine sehr gute rausgesucht

Netzteil: 850 Watt ist gut, wenn ich viel anschließe oder in Zukunft zwei Grafikkarten betreibe, muss ich kein neues kaufen

Trident X: G.Skill bringt absoluten High-End-RAM für Ivy Bridge (Update: DDR3-3320 validiert) | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Der in Taiwan ansässige Speicherhersteller G.Skill, wird für Intels kommende Prozessorgeneration mit dem Codenamen "Ivy Bridge" die hauseigene Trident-Serie überarbeiten und mit dem Kürzel "X" versehen. Die auf die zukünftigen CPUs abgestimmten Module werden mit einem Takt von bis zu 2.800 Megahertz aufwarten können.


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Extreme4 kann auch Crossfire/SLI. Das Extreme6 bietet quasi nur (unnütz) viele Anschlüsse mehr.
CPU-Kühler. Ein sehr guter CPU-Kühler ist eben der HR-02 Macho. Diesen besitze ich auch.
RAMs: Bringen dir keinen Vorteil gegenüber günstigeren DDR3-1600 Modellen.
CPUs: Wenn der i5-3570K alt ist, reißt auch ein i7 mit nur wenig % Mehrleistung keine Bäume aus. Kannst allerdings den Großen nehmen.
WLP: Wird mitgeliefert und ist auch gut.


----------



## coroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Teil psst nicht unter den Macho


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und zu den RAMs: Intel gibt 1,5V als Anforderung vor!! Diese laufen mit 1,65V. Das ist spezifikationsgemäß zu viel!


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

@ *FreezerX* 

Das ist merkwürdig. ich habe folgendes gefunden:

http://www.intel.com/content/dam/ww...s/core-i7-memory-suppliers-0412-datasheet.pdf

Intel schreibt oft 1,65 Volt, also muss der CPU doch toll mit 1,65 Volt Rams laufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Beim Extreme4 geht auch Dual GPU, wenn du einen vernünftigen Kühler nutzen willst kann der RAM den Einbau verhindern bzw erschweren. Der Zugewinn würde selbst wäre marginal und steht kaum in in einem sinnvollem Verhältnis. Auf dem Boxedkühler ist die WLP schon drauf. Willst du übertakten? Das Netzteil ist trotzdem übertrieben, und selbst viele Laufwerke und Lüfter machen den Kohl nicht fett. 2 Karten sind meist sinnfrei bei den kurzen Lebenszyklen, auch steigt die Lautstärke und Abwärme deutlich an.

Nutze bitte den " Bearbeiten - Button ", Mehrfachpostings sind ungern gesehen.




> Intel schreibt oft 1,65 Volt, also muss der CPU doch toll mit 1,65 Volt Rams laufen.


 
Vielleicht mal die Spezifikationen lesen der CPUs, wir schreiben es nicht auch Jux und Dollerei


----------



## st.eagle (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Und zu den RAMs: Intel gibt 1,5V als Anforderung vor!! Diese laufen mit 1,65V. Das ist spezifikationsgemäß zu viel!



der TE will einfach nicht wahr haben, dass er sich gerade von der werbeindustrie so richtig vera....en läßt!

@TE:
noch mal:
mehr als 1600 sind unsinn!!! der proz hat nur einen 1600 memory controller!!!


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Als Mainboard würde ich dir das empfehlen:

ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

- Hat Wlan integriert
- Hat Wifi mit 'ner schönen kleinen App, sodass du deinen PC über dein Handy bedienen kannst
- Kannst Daten mit DLNA fähigen Geräten austauschen



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ist der TE einfach nur beratungsresistent. Er hat schon seit Wochen von seinem
neuen PC geträumt, genau in dieser Konfig.

Ein i7 3770K ist ja noch vertretbar, auch das große Netzteil falls man sich die Option SLI/Crossfire offen halten will,
aber beim RAM hörts einfach auf...


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hier eine Quelle zur RAM Thematik: 
Link auf computerbase.de - Ivy Bridge

Am besten den PDF-Ausschnitt ansehen (System Memory Support).

Edit: 
Auf Computerbase findet sich auch ein Speichertest mit Sandy Bridge. Mit Ivy Bridge ist das nicht anders - >Link

Die Differenz zwischen 1600MHz und 2133MHz beträgt meist ca. 0%. Das ist nicht viel^^ Eine Übertaktung um wenige 10MHz bringt bereits mehr Leistung.


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax ETD-T60-VD
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax ETS-T60-TB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax ETS-T40-TB

Habe hier 3 CPU Kühler. Welchen würdet ihr empfehlen, oder einen anderen dieser Bauart? Sehen echt toll aus, sind leise, toller Luftstrom, Paste dabei.

@ *Dr Bakterius*
Edit: Übertakten:
Falls es notwendig wird, wird der Rechner übertaktet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ein Kühler soll in 1. Linie gut Wärme ableiten. Ich hatte schon einmal gefragt ob du übertakten willst, das würde einige Sachen im Vorfeld abklären


----------



## st.eagle (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

der vorgeschlagene macho ist top!
hier ein test zu einem deiner enermax: Bling-Blinkt - Enermax ETS-T40
und hier zu noch einem: Enermax ETD-T60-VD

ein kühler sollte in erster linie gut wärmeabführen, das macht der macho um klassen besser. wenn du was schickes und gutes haben willst, dann:
be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Intel schreibt oft 1,65 Volt, also muss der CPU doch toll mit 1,65 Volt Rams laufen.


 
Das tun sie auch. Nur belastet die hohe Spannung den RAM Controller der CPU.
Nicht ohne Grund gibt Intel 1,5 Volt +5% an.


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim Kühler. Ich schau mir nochmal ein Testbericht vom Macho an. 

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition - Hardware, Notebooks

Da kann man auch kaufen. Der wird es aber wohl. Dann kann ich die Paste weglassen, wird ja mitgeliefert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Kühler soll in 1. Linie gut Wärme ableiten. *Ich hatte schon einmal gefragt ob du übertakten willst*, das würde einige Sachen im Vorfeld abklären



Es wäre ja nett wenn man auf Fragen auch eine Antwort bekäme


----------



## st.eagle (9. Mai 2012)

Zaldure schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim Kühler. Ich schau mir nochmal ein Testbericht vom Macho an.
> 
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition - Hardware, Notebooks
> 
> Da kann man auch kaufen. Der wird es aber wohl. Dann kann ich die Paste weglassen, wird ja mitgeliefert.


 
limitiert auf 1000 stück, kannst ja dein glück versuchen! . ja, ja! 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es wäre ja nett wenn man auf Fragen auch eine Antwort bekäme



ruhig doc, hat er doch :



Zaldure schrieb:


> @ *Dr Bakterius*
> Edit: Übertakten:
> Falls es notwendig wird, wird der Rechner übertaktet.



sry, für den dopo!


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

st.eagle schrieb:


> limitiert auf 1000 stück, kannst ja dein glück versuchen! . ja, ja!


 

Wird klappen, mehr als 5 verfügbar 

Ramvorschlag:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL8


----------



## FreezerX (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Diese kollidieren mit der HR-02 Macho. 
Nimm die LP Variante, das steht für low profile.


----------



## st.eagle (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Ramvorschlag:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz CL8


 braver junge!!!  nimm aber low profile, damit er unter den macho paßt!


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Diese Rams?
Corsair DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit

Da passt dann der CPU Kühler drüber?

Edit:
http://www.testberichte.de/a/arbeitsspeicher-ram/magazin/pc-games-hardware-4-2012/311851.html

Oder sollte man davon welche vor Platz 8 nehmen?


----------



## Jeanboy (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja genau diese Rams 


Wie findest du mein Mainboard Vorschlag? (weiß nicht, ob du es mitbekommen hast )



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Als Mainboard würde ich dir das empfehlen:
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Danke für den Vorschlag. Aber das vorgeschlagene Asus ist für mich keine Alternative, Da ich keinen der genannten Vorzüge zu schätzen weiß.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nimm den einfachen Corsair Vengeance LP und gut ist es . 
OK dann ist es mir mit dem übertakten durchgerutscht, sorry.
Einen Löschbutton gibt es hier nicht für Normalsterbliche, das dürfen nur Mods und höher.
Mit dem Macho wäre man gut aufgestellt, man bräuchte nur einen etwas längeren Schraubendreher für die Schraub der Halteklammer unterhalb vom Kühlkörper.

Kannst ja zum Abschluß nochmal die aktuelle Konfiguration posten für den letzten Blick


----------



## Zaldure (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Rams:
Wären diese auch etwas?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28


Alternativ noch http://www1.hardwareversand.de/2133...G.Skill+Ares+PC3-17066U+CL11-11-11-31.article

Wie in hübsch? ^^

Edit:
Gute Nacht, schlaft gut, angenehme Träume


----------



## Softy (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Schnellen RAM brauchst Du nur, um in Benchmarks die letzten Punkte rauszuholen, ansonsten bringt das  (so gut wie) nix.

Der RAM ist prima, ich habe den gleichen (nur in hübsch ).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bleib bei dem Corsair. Von schnellerem RAM würde so eigendlich nur eine IGP profitieren


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Guten Morgen,

bei dem Netzteil hab ich so gerechnet:
Grafikkarte 550 Watt
CPU 77 Watt
Mainboard 120 Watt
Festplatte 30 Watt
______________________
777 Watt 

850 Watt verfügbar

Das wird schon klappen 


Habe die Herstellerangaben übernommen



Wegen Ram:
1,65 Volt = übertaktete 1,5 Volt ?

Dann würde es sich lohnen 1,5 Volt 2133 zu holen und die Latenzzeit auf 1600 runterrechnen, weil niedrigere Latenzzeit = Besser? 

Oder direkt 1600er mit niedriger Latenzzeit?



wegen Mainboard:
Wenn man nur 1600er Rams nehmen würde, dann bräuchte man doch auch nur ein Mainboard was 1600er fähig ist

Frage wegen CPU Bios
Gibt es da vielleicht Updates, das es mehr als 1600 mhz verwalten kann? Vllt ein Update auf 1866 oder 2133?


Ich bedanke mich wieder im voraus für die Beantwortung der Fragen. Diese haben sich ergeben nach den zahlreichen Antworten. 

Zur Arbeit muss ich jetzt auch, ciao, bis heute abend.


----------



## Mayday1980 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Frage wegen CPU Bios
> Gibt es da vielleicht Updates, das es mehr als 1600 mhz verwalten kann? Vllt ein Update auf 1866 oder 2133?


 
der Controller in der CPU, der für den Speicher zuständig ist, kann halt nur die 1600 mhz verwalten. Sprich es wird kein Update oder sowas kommen, das er mehr kann.
Für Benchmarks kann man den zwar übertakten aber oder das im Altagsbetrieb sinn macht weis ich nicht


----------



## coroc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was fürne Garka hastdu denn?
Selbst ne gtx690 frisst keine 550W, sondern max. 300, falls du SLI/CF betreiben willst, reicht auch ein 600W NT


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Was fürne Garka hastdu denn?
> Selbst ne gtx690 frisst keine 550W, sondern max. 300, falls du SLI/CF betreiben willst, reicht auch ein 600W NT


 
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 
hat er geschrieben.
Aber selbst dann verbrät die karte keine 500W.
Mir wollte mal jemand erzählen das die 580GTX 1000Watt verbrät


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> bei dem Netzteil hab ich so gerechnet:
> Grafikkarte 550 Watt
> ...


 
Wenn du nur eine Grafikkarte, die HD7970 betreibst, ist so zu rechnen: 

Grafikkarte: 200W
Prozessor: 80W
Mainboard: 20W (die brauchen sehr wenig)
Festplatten: 15W

Summe: 315W. Heute sind diese Rechnungen aber komplett überflüssig, denn es gibt Tests. Guck dir den Link an: Computerbase - Test HD7970 Leistungsaufnahme

Der Test misst das gesamte System mit HD7970 und i5-2600K @ 4,5GHz! Resultat: 325W in Crysis 2 (relativ hohe Last).
Mit maximaler Übertaktung der HD7970 kommen laut Test 26W hinzu. 
Daher sind mit maximalem OC unter 400W zu erwarten. 

Und für gute Auslastung des Netzteil sind dann bereits 480W eines guten Netzteils geeignet.


Zu den RAMs: Der Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1600 und DDR-2133 beträgt ist in üblichen Anwendungen nicht einmal messbar. Quasi: Nicht vorhanden.
Daher nimm einfach einen hübschen, niedrigen DDR3-1600 RAM. Mehr Leistung bekommst du nicht. Und die Latzenzzeiten sind bei DDR3-1600 auch nicht besonders wichtig.

RAM einfach einstecken, kontrollieren ob die Taktfrequenz richtig erkannt wurde, und dann für immer und ewig so laufen lassen.

Fast jedes Mainboard lässt RAM OC auf 1866, 2133,... theoretisch zu. Allerdings sinnlos für Spiele und die meisten Anwendungen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



> Grafikkarte 550 Watt
> CPU 77 Watt
> Mainboard 120 Watt
> Festplatte 30 Watt


 
Ooh no. CPU ist mit 77W ok, die Karte selbst max. 200W, Board max. 30W und die Festplatte / opt. LW je max. 10W.
Ich selbst habe den i7 2600k@ 4,4GHz, GTX 570 + 4 Laufwerke sowie Soundkarte, Lüftersteuerung usw. und komme max. gerade mal an 400W heran ( 397W ) per Benchmark. Im Normalbetrieb sind es unter Belastung gute 50W weniger je nach Szenario.
Das Board kann ja schnelleren Speicher vertragen, nur merkst du davon quasi nix wie auch von schnellen Timings. Wenn du nur benchen willst mag es es ein paar bessere Ergebnisse zaubern ansonsten ist es wirklich sinnfrei


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Grafikkarte 550 Watt


 
Diese Angabe ist auf das ganze System bezogen.

Herstellerangaben sind außer acht zu lassen, Benchmarks zählen.

850 Watt ist verschwendetes Geld, außer du möchtest 3 Grafikkarten. Die Komponenten werden immer sparsamer.


----------



## Gassar (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mahlzeit

Ich habe ein Asrock Z77 Pro 4 und nen 3570K unter dem Macho.
RAM muss da schon flach sein. Sonst gibts Platzärger. Der Macho brauch Raum 
Ich habe deshalb Kingston HyperX DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit verbaut.

Netzteil hat bei mir 500W (BeQuiet E9). Der Rechner zieht unter Last ca. 300W.
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Kingston_HyperX/DIMM_8_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/148749/?


----------



## RYU1234 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,
ich habe die Teile mit Zaldure zusammen rausgesucht. Ist das System, wie unten beschrieben, so sinnvoll, schnell und aktuell? Mit den Rams blick ich überhaupt nicht mehr durch...

Ich will mich an dieser Stelle auch bedanken für die tolle Hilfe hier.


Netzteil:  Corsair 650 HX
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Netzteile/Corsair/Corsair-Netzteil-650-HX-650-Watt::13727.html

Arbeitsspeicher:  8GB-Kit G.Skill Sniper PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1866+Low+Voltage/50800/8GB-Kit+G.Skill+Sniper+PC3-14900U+CL9-10-9-28.article

Prozessor:  Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155  

Gehäuse:  Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt 

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

*Samsung MZ-7PC128B/WW 128GB SSD (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), 256MB Cache, SATA 6.0Gbps)    *

ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Sockel 1155, ATX

_Thermalright HR-02 Macho _

Windows 7 Professional 64bit DVD und Windows 7 Professional COA, OEM


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Beim Extreme 6 passen die Grafikkarte + Wlan + Soundkarte gut drauf ^^
Anderes MB was min genauso gut ist für den Preis?


Ram, vllt CL 7 1800 1,5 volt?


Weiter oben, wegen Kinston, die haben 1,65 volt, wieso?


----------



## Agrareth (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

die kingston kann man auch bei 1,5V betreiben (sollte man sogar, gab berichte wo der cpu deswegen abgeraucht sein soll ) dann haben sie aber keine 1600mhz mehr


----------



## Blue_Gun (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Beim Extreme 6 passen die Grafikkarte + Wlan + Soundkarte gut drauf ^^
> Anderes MB was min genauso gut ist für den Preis?
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehe nicht, warum du dann nicht gleich das Mainboard mit WLAN nimmst. Dann hast du mehr Platz im Gehäuse, sprich weniger zusötzliche Karten. 

Das mit dem Netzteil übergehst du auch einfach, du bist mir schon ein Lieber.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kollege hat die Netzteilfrage beantwortet
Ryu

Wegen Wlan, integriertes Wlan ist nicht so gut wie so eine Karte, ist bessere Verbindung

Edit:
Netzteil
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...etzteil-80-PLUS-Platinum-550-Watt::18645.html

Edit:
Ram muss ich noch schauen, tendiere zu 1600er oder 1866er CL 6 oder CL 7er

Mainboard, möchte ich extreme 6 behalten, weil gut klingt was es kann, wenn nicht ,was sonst nehmen, aber o0hne wlan, benutze wlan karte

asus? Gigabyte? Welche marke ist gut?


----------



## RYU1234 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Na wenigstens etwas. xD


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei Mainboards sind alle Marken in etwa gleich gut. Deshalb nur auf die Ausstattung achten . 

Also falls du ein andres haben willst, schau hier: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77 | Geizhals Deutschland
Ausstattung vergleich und für sich selbst das beste raussuchen 

Bei Wlan Mainboards ist immer eine externe Antenne dabei. Deshalb kann man unter normalen Bedingungen nicht sagen,
dass eine externe besser ist... (Natürlich schafft eine externe mit 'ner anständigen Antenne ohne Wand mehr Meter,
aber in einem Haus mit Decken ist das zu 95% zu vernachlässigen, da bei beiden ab 2 Decken nix mehr geht)

Deshalb hatte ich dir ein Mainboard mit integrierten Wlan empfohlen, wegen Platzgründen, Wärmeentwicklung ect.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und von der Leistung her, welches ist da zu bevorzugen?


Netzteil: 
Caseking.de » Netzteile » 80 Plus Platinum » Antec EarthWatts EA-550 Netzteil, 80 PLUS Platinum - 550 Watt

Meinungen?

Arbeitsspeicher auf jedenfall low voltage, 1,5 volt mit viel speed weil super und flach 
also 1600 mhz und flach und gaaaanz wenig latenz

denke ich da richtig?

Und latenz von 1,25 volt ist noch besser?


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Laut Test ist das Netzteil laut. 

Warum übergehst du unsere Vorschläge eigentlich immer wieder? Mit einem be quiet! E9-480W würdest du alles richtig machen.

Und das Thema RAM ist eigentlich auch schon durch. DDR3-1600 CL9 2x4GB ist das maximal sinnvolle (außer für theoretische Benchmarks, aber das ist auch nicht der Zweck).


----------



## RYU1234 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

@FreezerX

welchen Ram würdest du genau nehmen?


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> @FreezerX
> 
> welchen Ram würdest du genau nehmen?


 
Einen günstigen mit den genannten Anforderungen. -> Hier ist eine Liste bei geizhals.de

Sehr gut finde ich Corsair Vengeance Low Profile. Die Geil Dragon dürften auch gut sein. 2x4GB, DDR3-1600, 1,5V und niedrige Kühlkörper. Dann ist nahezu nichts falsch zu machen.


----------



## Gassar (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Beim Extreme 6 passen die Grafikkarte + Wlan + Soundkarte gut drauf ^^
> Anderes MB was min genauso gut ist für den Preis?
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach... ich habe mich strikt an die Empfehlung von Asrock gehalten.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Netzteil, ok, wird wohl das werden, ram such ich nachher zuhause nach ^^
Werde die liste von asrock durchchecken

low profile
1,6 ghz
1,5 volt
2 x 4 gb wegen erweiterungsmöglichkeit

dann fehlt nur noch hmm, kein ram kein netzteil kein mainboard, eigentlich nichts mehr, glaub ich, aber ich schau nachher alles durch 

lg
zaldure

vielen dank bisher, das ist hilfreich


----------



## Blue_Gun (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



> Bei Wlan Mainboards ist immer eine externe Antenne dabei. Deshalb kann man unter normalen Bedingungen nicht sagen,
> dass eine externe besser ist... (Natürlich schafft eine externe mit 'ner anständigen Antenne ohne Wand mehr Meter,
> aber in einem Haus mit Decken ist das zu 95% zu vernachlässigen, da bei beiden ab 2 Decken nix mehr geht)
> 
> Deshalb hatte ich dir ein Mainboard mit integrierten Wlan empfohlen, wegen Platzgründen, Wärmeentwicklung ect.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Beim Netzteil reicht Gold mehr als aus, so lange existiert der Rechner nichtmal bis der Aufpreis vom Netzteil raus ist. Nimm das BeQuiet mit Silber / Gold + Kabelmanagement und fertig ist der Lachs. Auch beim RAM, 1600 mit CL 9 reicht völlig. Alles darüber ist vergebliche Liebesmühe.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,

wegen Ram:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz 16GB PC3-12800U CL9

oder

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9


edit:

Netzteil: Soll für 2 Grafikkarten in Zukunft reichen

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r-E8-CM-modular-Netzteil-680-Watt::15565.html

lg
Zaldure


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Acht Gigabyte reichen auf sehr lange Zeit für Spiele aus. Selbst vier GB werden noch nicht erreicht, zumindest kenne ich kein Spiel.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abend Jungs und Mädels,

hier mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung, Soundkarte befindet sich schon in meinem Rechner
Preis ~ 1475 Euro


Gehäuse:
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt

Betriebssystem:
1 x Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM

Grafikkarte: 
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

DVD Laufwerk:
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz

CPU-Kühler:
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition

Netzteil:
1 x be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E8-CM-680W

Gehäuselüfter:
2 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm

CPU:
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155

Mainboard:
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme6, Sockel 1155, ATX

Festplatte:
1 x Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's

Wlan Karte:
1 x Asus PCE-N53 N600

Arbeitsspeicher:
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Soundkarte (bereits vorhanden):
1 x Asus Xonar Essence STX interne PCIe 

Einiges ist jetzt umgesetzt. Was haltet ihr jetzt davon

Grüße

Zaldure


----------



## coroc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wozu brauchst du Windoof Proessional? Und wozu 680W?


----------



## RYU1234 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wo ist der gefällt mir Button?


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

@ coroc

Win 7 Prof weil Preis = 49 Euro

680 Watt weil das mit 2 Grafikkarten auch noch super läuft und dafür ausgelegt ist


----------



## coroc (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ok, sry, war zu faul mir den Thread durchzulesen


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Abend Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> hier mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung, Soundkarte befindet sich schon in meinem Rechner
> Preis ~ 1475 Euro
> ...


 
Die Preisleistung beurteile ich nicht mehr. Die gewählten Komponenten sehen jedoch nun sehr gut aus. Beim Netzteil am besten die neuere E9-, statt der E8-Version nehmen,
Falls Dämmmaterial an der linken Wand verbaut ist, dürfte der HR-02 Macho nicht mehr reinpassen. Dann ggf. die Dämmung an der Stelle entfernen.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-680W 80+Gold

sind da die Kabel dabei wie beim E8?


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-680W 80+Gold
> 
> sind da die Kabel dabei wie beim E8?


 
Ja, natürlich sind sie dabei 


Wenn du dir die Option "2 Grakas" offen halten willst, solltest du umbedingt ein Mainboard mit integrierter WLan Karte kaufen, sonst wird das nix...

PCIe x1 Slot (der 1.) kannste vergessen, da sich sonst die ganze Wärme staut
PCIe x16 Slot für Graka
PCIe x16 Slot für Soundkarte
PCIe x16 Slot für WLan Karte und schon wäre das Board voll...

Somit könntest du gar keine 2 Karten betreiben...


Schau dir mal die Boards an (mit Wlan):

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS P8Z77-V Pro, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS P8Z77-V Deluxe, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHR0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals Deutschland

Andernfalls müsstest du dir extrem teure Boards kaufen:

http://geizhals.de/749614
http://geizhals.de/764686
http://geizhals.de/775925

Oder sowas: http://www.ebay.de/itm/PCIe-PCI-E-E...g_Motherboard_Komponenten&hash=item2a18236934


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hmm, wenn ich theoretisch jetzt nur 1 Grafikkarte nehmen würde

und dann dieses netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold


Dann wäre das auch ein top rechner und würde es so bleiben, frage, braucht man mehrere grafikkarten für 1 x 1920 x 1080 und maximale grafik oder geht das auch jetzt schon für die nächsten jahre?


----------



## st.eagle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

langsam wirst du vernünftig! 
das nt ist top und die graka reicht für fullHD auf einem moni dicke aus!!! 
wenn du jetzt auf das extreme6 noch zu gunsten eines pro4 oder extreme4(option sli/cf) wechselst, dann bist du endgültig auf dem richtigen weg!!!


----------



## ich111 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei Grafikkarten ist es eh sinnvoller sich eine der neuen Generation zu kaufen und die alte in Rente zu schicken, anstatt ne 2te alte dazuzustecken. SLI oder Crossfire ist eigentlich nur vernünftig wenn man zum Kaufzeitpunkt mehr Leistung braucht als eine High-End Graka bieten kann (auf mehreren Monitoren zocken etc)

Dieses NT ist top. Aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus ist eigentlich nicht hörbar.

Beim Gehäuse könntes du noch ein paar € sparen Fractal Design Define R3 USB 3.0 weiß, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R3-USB3-WH) | Geizhals Deutschland, diese könntest du dann in leise Gehäuselüfter investieren. Lüfter: Noiseblocker blacksilentpro pk2 pl2 in Lüfter | Geizhals Deutschland oder silentwings 2 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich suche ein Board 
- ohne Wlan
- mit tollen Features
- min 1600 mhz ram taktung
- genug platz für cpu kühler und festplatte(n)
- mit guter leistung

und 480 watt reichen wirklich aus? das klingt so wenig, das läuft nicht ständig auf 90% kurz vorm explodieren? ^^  Vielleicht doch eher 580 watt wenn später noch eine grafikkarte dazukommen sollte?

Edit: Meine Lüfter sind auch von Noiseblocker und sehr leise
wegen Gehäuse, netter vorschlag, aber der Corsair 500R sieht so schick aus  und ist an der seite breiter damit der cpu kühler reinpasst 

edit: gut, wenn nur 1 grafikkarte, dann reichen wirklich 480 watt?


----------



## st.eagle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Board
> - ohne Wlan
> - mit tollen Features
> - min 1600 mhz ram taktung
> ...



was meinst du mit tollen features?
1600 haben alle z-boards.
für eine graka reichen die 480W!!!
das corsair carbide 500r ist wirklich gut, hab´s ja selber (auch in weiß) nur ungedämmt!!!  nur der hintere lüfter muß ausgetauscht werden!


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ich habe vor 3 x den noiseblocker zu kaufen, 2 x oben, 1 x hinten, seite wollte ich dicht machen wegen geräuschen 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm

tollen features hmm, naja das das mainboard toll sein soll, x

edit: 
ASUS P8Z77-V gelöscht weil nur 1333 mhz

Edit
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...5&agid=1601&pvid=9990v5npu_h228866e&ref=26&lb

die pro version

kann ich mit meiner konfiguration unter weglassung der wlan karte glücklich werden
also performance und so sachen, soll einfach gut laufen 

edit': neber dem gut laufen soll alles reinpassen


----------



## ich111 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der Macho passt auch ins Define R3 (gibts es auch in schwarz etc; kannst es dir mal anschauen) Hier der Beweis: Google-Ergebnis für http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/1111/img3702v.jpg

480 Watt reichen locker. Du dürftes nur von den Herstellerangaben von Nvdia/AMD und den Netzteilherstellern verwirrt sein. Nvidia und Amd geben soch hohe angaben damit auch NTs mit wenig Saft auf der 12V-Leitung (Graka;CPU)
für die Graka reichen und damit auch solche NTs reichen. Die Hersteller der Netzteile wollen einfach mehr verdienen
Wenn du es immer noch nicht glaubst kannst du ja noch ein paar Forenmitglieder fragen, die ein Leistungsmessgerät haben.


----------



## st.eagle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> ich habe vor 3 x den noiseblocker zu kaufen, 2 x oben, 1 x hinten, seite wollte ich dicht machen wegen geräuschen
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm
> 
> ...



hol dir lieber einen wlan-stick mit einem usb-verlängerungskabel. dann kannst du den rechner da hinstellen, wo er hin soll und den stick dort hinlegen, wo der empfang am besten ist!!!
das asus board ist gut, aber das asrock extreme4 ähnlich gut ausgestattet: Produktvergleich ASRock Z77 Extreme4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3), ASUS P8Z77-V, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (90-MIBHZ0-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und preiswerter!


----------



## Jeanboy (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> ASUS P8Z77-V gelöscht weil nur 1333 mhz



Das unterstützt 1600 Mhz (siehe: Asus P8Z77-V Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware, -> Technische Daten -> Unterstützte Speichermodule)


Fast alle Mainbaords bieten 4x Sata II und 2x Sata 6 GB/s => Du kannst eigentlich jedes nehmen 


Bei diesen Boards hast du mind. 4x Sata II und 4x Sata 6 GB/s => 4 Datengräber und 4 SSD's sollten wohl reichen 

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Chipsatz: Z77, SATA 6Gb/s: ab 4x, SATA II: ab 4x | Geizhals Deutschland

Da gibts auch günstigere Versionen als das V-Pro


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber ins extreme 4 werden nicht alle meine sachen reinpassen, oder?

1 x grafikkarte
1 x wlan
1 x sound

wlanstick hab ich einen rumliegen,. hatte nur verbindungsprobleme, deshalb karte


das asus sollte alles reinpassen und besser sein?


Der Cpu lüfter wirkt auf mich ziemlich äh gewaltig  ^^



Und wegen Gehäuse, das 500 R von caseking gedämmt in weiß sieht so schön seriös aus, net so ne bunte flimmerkiste


----------



## st.eagle (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> edit:
> ASUS P8Z77-V gelöscht weil nur 1333 mhz


 
liest du hier:



st.eagle schrieb:


> *1600 haben alle z-boards.*



die austattungsmerkmale kannst du hier nachlesen: wiki-sockel1155


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Aber ins extreme 4 werden nicht alle meine sachen reinpassen, oder?
> 
> 1 x grafikkarte
> 1 x wlan
> 1 x sound


 
Falls eine Karte einen langen PCI Stecker hat und eine einen kurzen schon.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

edit, sound und wlan pci e 1x klein

grafikkarte hat den langen 

also passt wohl hmmm....

edit: da passen nur 8gb rein, das reicht?


----------



## FreezerX (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann passt es, wenn du die beiden Zusatzkarten in die beiden unteren Slots packst.


----------



## Zaldure (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

und da passt der macho drauf samt 4 x rams, wenn ich mal erweitern will? und das extreme 4 ist ein ordentliches mainboard, zukunftsfähig und so für paar jahre?


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> edit, sound und wlan pci e 1x klein
> 
> 
> edit: da passen nur 8gb rein, das reicht?



Das bezieht sich auf die größe der Speichermodule... insgesamt also 32 GB


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und es gibt keine Mainboards die sich leistungsmäßig eher eignen als das Extreme 4?


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vier Riegel sind sinnfrei, da 8GB locker reichen. Aber im Falle von niedrigen RAMs passen auch vier Stück drauf. 

Und die Frage, ob ein Mainboard zukunftssicher ist, ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Frage soll lauten, ob die 1155 Plattform zukunftsfähig ist. Die Antwort ist: Jein. 
Für 1155 Sockel kommen keine neuen Prozessoren mehr (außer 100MHz Upgrades). Jedoch reicht die Prozessorleistung eines 3570K oder 3770K viele Jahre.


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hier nochmal eine aktuelle Zusammenstellung des pc

Gehäuse:
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt (149  Euro)

Betriebssystem:
1 x Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM (49 Euro)

Grafikkarte: 
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (410 Euro)

DVD Laufwerk:
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz (20 Euro)

CPU-Kühler:
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition (40 Euro)

Netzteil:
1 x be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold (80 Euro) 

Gehäuselüfter:
3 x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm  (27 Euro)

CPU:
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155  (300 Euro)

Mainboard:
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4  (120 Euro)

Festplatte:
1 x Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's  (130 Euro)

Wlan Karte:
1 x Asus PCE-N53 N600   (35 Euro)

Arbeitsspeicher:
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  (42 Euro)

Soundkarte (bereits vorhanden):
1 x Asus Xonar Essence STX interne PCIe


Also bin ich jetzt damit auf der sicheren Seite, das es sich um ein super tolles System handelt mit dem ich viele Jahre Spiele auf bester Grafikleistung spielen kann?


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nimm halt wie gesagt ein Board mit integriertem WLAN oder noch besser WLAN-Stick. Wenn eine Zusatzkarte nahe an der Graka ist bekommt ihr das nicht so gut und auch die Graka freut sich über die schlechter Kühlung. Das was bei der WLAN-Lösung angegeben ist hält die auch. Für Reichweite kann mann immer noch ne Antenne kaufen.

Das Asrock Extreme4 hat 2x PCIex1 (der obere sollte frei bleiben) und 2xPCI von denen auch der obere frei bleiben sollte. Das heißt du solltest den PCIex1 (evtl WLAN aber besser Soka) am Bordrand und den PCI darüber nutzten. PCI ist aber veraltet, daher würde ich keine PCI-Karte mehr kaufen. Wenn du eine Soundkarte mit PCI anschluss besitzt ist das der Anschluss für sie.
Der PCIe x16 ist eher schlecht, da der Graka dann ein paar Lanes abgezwackt werden und die anderen würde ich zur bessern Belüftung der Graka freilassen

Was hast du für eine Soundkarte bzw welche kaufst du dir?


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

1 x pci e 1x wlankarte
1 x pci e 1x sound, siehe oben 
1 x grafikkarte pci e 3x 

mitte grafikkarte

unten wlankarte

oben soundkarte

edit:
Mir fallen gerade die augen zu, gute nacht, schlaft gut, angenehme träume


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das in Post #97 gepostete System ist ein sehr gutes System, welches ich durchaus so kaufen würde. War ein harter Kampf, der sich dem Ende nähert^^.
Wenn du einen guten WLAN-Stick noch suchen würdest: TP-Link TL-W821N.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich weiß nicht, ob das im Thread schon gesagt wurde:

Wir haben jetzt so viel Geld gespart... Da könnte man sich doch glatt 'ne GTX 680 leisten oder? 

ASUS GTX680-DC2T-2GD5, GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS21-S0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Guten Morgen,

@ FreezerX

Hab hier einen Wlan Stick von LogiLink und der ist schlecht, sehr schlecht, deshalb greife ich jetzt direkt zu einer guten Wlankarte. 

@ Jeanboy

die Asus GTX 680 ist nun auch net wirklich besser als die Gigabyte 7970. Die 7970 hat mehr VRam und eine besser Bandbreite und ist 100 Euro günstiger.


Edit:
Nachdem ich den 5Euro gutschein Hardwareversand und die versandkostenfreie mitternachtsbestellung mindfactory gefunden habe und nachdem ich folgenden wlan adapter ausgesucht habe

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...arte-TL-WN951N-WLan-1-Port-300Mbit-s-PCI.html

bin ich auf 
1395,45,- €


Edit:
Würde das ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional, Sockel 1155, ATX eventuell um einiges besser sein als das extreme 4. Wenn man 10% hochtakten will und vllt noch bissel upgraden?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...6&agid=1601&pvid=9996iryuy_h22tnqfy&ref=26&lb

Lohnt sich da 80 Euro mehr auszugeben?

Edit:
Ich frag deshalb, weil ich such halt ein system was toll ist, auch das mainboard, und was net schon veraltet ist ^^



Edit 2: 
Frage:
In meinem derzeitigen Rechner laufen die Rams auf 1,8 - 1,9 Volt, scheinen sich von selber so eingestellt haben. Schädlich?

http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2887/n5z77yea_png.htm


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die alten DDR2 RAMs liefen mit 1,8V, das ist normal. DDR4 wird als Standard sogar nur 1,2V haben. Wenn du interessiert bist -> Micron kündigt erstes voll funktionsfähiges DDR4-DRAM-Modul an.

Das ASRock Fatal1ty hat keinen nennenswerten Vorteil (abgesehen von evtl. mehr, aber nicht nötigen Anschlüssen). Allerdings könnte es sogar schwer werden, eine Zusatzkarte mit kurzem PCI-Anschluss unterzubringen. Am obersten Slot könnte die Karte, falls sie etwas zu lang ist, mit dem Fatal1ty Kühler kollidieren. Der zweite kurze Slot würde vermutlich von einer Grafikkarte im oberen PCIe Slot verdeckt werden. Falls die Grafik Dualslot Breite hat, ist es okay, ansonsten ist auch der Platz weg.


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ah ok. Vielen Dank. Dann bleib ich beim Extreme 4

Noch eine frage:
Gehäuselüfter:
3 x, 2 x oben 1 x hinten, seite wird dicht gemacht beim corsair 500 r


hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Cluster 12x12cm

oder 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XK1 - 140mm

die von enermax sollten besser sein. weniger lautstärke mehr luftstrom. hat einer gute gehäuselüfter?


----------



## coroc (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der Noiseblocker ist gut, vielleicht ein Enermax TB Appolish?


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Tag, danke für den Vorschlag
Das ist mir ein bisschen grell, ich versuche möglichst wenig licht einzubauen 


Was hälst du von denen?
140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Edit:
Kann man die LED deaktivieren?


----------



## coroc (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Von welchem jetzt? Der SilentWings2 ist auch wie der Name schon sagt schön leise


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hmm, ach ich nehme 3 von den silent wings, dürfte reichen. Wenn dann mal alles gekauft ist mach ich fotos und stell die hier rein 

3 x 140 mm und 2 x 120 mm dürfte reichen um nen kühles gehäuse zu haben, hoffe ich hrhr


----------



## coroc (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Super! Fotos


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich dachte du spielst in Full HD? Da ist die GTX680 in mehreren Spielen besser...

Nur bei höheren Auflösungen + Downsampling kann die HD7970 ihre Stärken ausspielen...


Test: 4x GeForce GTX 680 - wassergekühlt, extrem und leise

Bei Battlefield @ 1920x1080 4x MSAA 16x AF sind es beispielsweise sogar 13 FPS:

Test: 4x GeForce GTX 680 - wassergekühlt, extrem und leise


Aber wenn es dir die 100 Euro aber nicht wert sind, ist das verständlich  Zukunftsicherer ist bei Full HD Auflösung wahrscheinlich aber die GTX 680


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich finde das sind zu viele Lüfter. Für ein gedämmtes System mit einer Grafikkarte reichen auch drei Lüfter. 
Wenn du Lust hast, kannst du ja selbst rausfinden, wie viele Lüfter von der Temperatur und Lautstärke ideal sind.


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ein bis zwei einblasende (nur in der Front) und ein bis zwei Ausblasende (nur hinten, und wenn im Deckel, dann nur nach dem CPU-Kühler,sonst saugt der dem die kühle Luft weg)


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich werds schon rausfinden, sind extra Dämmatten dabei, falls man weniger Lüfter einbaut

Notfalls nehm ich die übrigen und installier die unter den Schreibtisch für die Füße xD

Edit:

@   *Jeanboy*

Du hast die ATI 7970 mit der Asus GTX 680 verglichen. 

Die Gigabyte 7970 ist noch nen Stück schneller als die ATI 7970 und dann ist da kaum noch Vorsprung


Hmmm
Grafikkarte

*3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*

*2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 680 DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*



Radeon 410
nvidia 510


hmm, ist die nvidia so viel stärker?


----------



## Softy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die GTX 680 ist knapp 10% schneller (bei FullHD Auflösung): Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 (Seite 12) - ComputerBase

Die Gigabyte HD7970 Windforce ist knapp 10% werksseitig übertaktet. Also gibt es faktisch keinen Performanceunterschied. Die 100€ kannst Du also auch so investieren:  und/oder


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hallo,

Hat das Asrock Z 77 Extreme 4 eine Lüftersteuerung? Also das ich alle Lüfter an das Mainboard anschließe und das das steuert?
Oder geht das über das Gehäuse Corsair 500 R?


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Lüfter kannst du ans Mainboard hängen und per Bios oder AXTU (ASRock Programm "regeln").


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Die 100€ kannst Du also auch so investieren:  und/oder


 
Du kannst es auch so investieren:


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch so investieren:


 
Für 100€ ein kurzes Vergnügen .


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Für 100€ ein kurzes Vergnügen .


 
Die Freundin zum Essen einladen und dafür eine Belohnung bekommen. 
Nicht das was du denkst.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Freundin zum Essen einladen und dafür eine Belohnung bekommen.
> Nicht das was du denkst.


 
Achsooo^^ Ja für 100€ kann ich viel essen machen .


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass das Extreme 4 schlechte Sata Verbindungen hat, STIMMT DAS?, würde mit dem Extreme 6 nicht mehr genug Geld für die oben genannten Tätigkeiten bleiben. 

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit der Sata Sache?

Edit: *3.) Test des ASM Sata3:

http://forum.mindfactory.de/pc-komponenten/68631-review-asrock-z77-extreme4-ivy-sandybridge.html
*


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das stimmt sicher nicht. Für die SSD und die Festplatte nimmst du den von Intel (!) bereitgestellten, nativen SATA III Anschluss. der ist bei jedem Z77 gleich. Daher ist die SATA Aussage quatsch. Das optische Laufwerk kannst du dann an einen SATA II Port hängen.


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Muss ich den Nativen Sata III Anschluss von Intel dann irgendwie an das Mainboard schrauben?


Edit: Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, Kollege und ich haben keine ahnung was mit nativer sata 3 anschluss gemeint ist

Edit: ich hab die Definition rausgesucht, nativ heißt demnach unverändert, unbelassen, und der wird mitgeliefert und wird auf den veränderten SAta 3 anschluss gesteckt?


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gelesen hatte, dass das Extreme 4 schlechte Sata Verbindungen hat, STIMMT DAS?,


 
Das gilt für den AS Media Zusatzcontroller.
Den haben aber viele Boards und dass der schlecht ist, ist auch kein Geheimnis.


----------



## RYU1234 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz wo ich die SSD dann genau reinstecken soll?! 

Wo ist denn der native SATA 3 Anschluss?


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Muss ich den Nativen Sata III Anschluss von Intel dann irgendwie an das Mainboard schrauben?
> 
> 
> Edit: Die Frage ist ernst gemeint, Kollege und ich haben keine ahnung was mit nativer sata 3 anschluss gemeint ist
> ...


 
Das Extreme4 bietet vier SATA III Anschlüsse, zwei von Intel (der heißt "nativ"), zwei vom Zusatzcontroller. 
Alle sind am Mainboard verbaut, da ist nichts zu schrauben  Wie genannt, einfach SSD und Festplatte an den Intel-SATA III Anschluss, das Laufwerk an einen SATA II Steckplatz. 
D.h. einfach die zwei vom Zusatzkontroller bereitgestellten Anschlüsse meiden.


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz wo ich die SSD dann genau reinstecken soll?!
> 
> Wo ist denn der native SATA 3 Anschluss?


 
In den Port des Chipsatzes und nicht in den des Zusatzcontrollers.
Die sind beschriftet. Du kannst es nicht falsch einstecken.


----------



## FreezerX (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Ich versteh das noch nicht so ganz wo ich die SSD dann genau reinstecken soll?!
> 
> Wo ist denn der native SATA 3 Anschluss?


 
Hier ein Bild zu der Sache: static.pctreiber.net - Bild vom ASRock Z77 Extreme4. 

Im Bild vorne links sind 8 SATA Anschlüsse (4 schwarz, 4grau). Die grauen sind die SATA III Anschlüsse. Die mit "SATA_3_0_1" benannten sind die von Intel bereitgestellten (nativ). Die mit ""SATA_3_A0_A1" sind die zusätzlichen. Die mit A im Namen einfach nicht benutzen.


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich kann eh keinen Sinn hinter den Zusatzkontrollern erkennen, wenn man nicht gerade extrem viele HDDs hat. In der Praxis ist eine SSD am nativen Sata2 Port ja auch schneller wie eine am Sata3 Zusatzkontroller


----------



## RYU1234 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Klasse, das hat uns gerade sehr geholfen


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich kann eh keinen Sinn hinter den Zusatzkontrollern erkennen, wenn man nicht gerade extrem viele HDDs hat. In der Praxis ist eine SSD am native Sata2 Port ja auch schneller wie eine am Sata3 Zusatzkontroller


 
Genau dafür sind die gedacht. Wenn du mehr als die Standard HDDs verbauen willst.
Ich habe mehrere Festplatten und Laufwerke in meinem Rechner. Ich finde es gut so viele Sata Ports zu haben und finde es bedauerlich dass Intel nur 2x Sata 6GB/s im Chipsatz hat.


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Deswegen halte ich ja auch nur die Zusatzkontroller für bedingt sinnvoll. Intel sollte, vor allem wenn man schon ein Chipsatz anbietet der dafür sorgt, dass das biligste Board mit diesem 160€ kostet, nur Sata 6GB/s verbauen und davon mindesten 8. Das wird man wohl für das Geld erwarten können


----------



## Zaldure (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wie ist folgende ZusatzHDD
600GB Western Digital VelociRaptor WD6000HLHX 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

edit: Nutzung als sekundäre platte für spiele und bilder


Edit: Habe mit HDD Speed Test mal eine 1 x 1000 mb datei machen lassen
4 mb schreibrate und 7,25 mb leserate mit meiner hdd 

ziemlich langsam ...


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wenn du eh ne SSD hast, dann soltest du dir lieber eine 5400-7200U/min HDD mit mindesten 1000GB kaufen. Programme hast du ja eh auf der SSD und für Daten solte man eher auf den Preis/GB schauen, da es egal ist ob ein Lied/Film nach 1ms oder "erst nach 20ms abgespielt wird.
z.B. Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB


----------



## Threshold (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



ich111 schrieb:


> Deswegen halte ich ja auch nur die Zusatzkontroller für bedingt sinnvoll. Intel sollte, vor allem wenn man schon ein Chipsatz anbietet der dafür sorgt, dass das biligste Board mit diesem 160€ kostet, nur Sata 6GB/s verbauen und davon mindesten 8. Das wird man wohl für das Geld erwarten können


 
Natürlich würde ich das auch gut finden. Macht Intel aber nicht.
Selbst der X79 hat nur 2x Sata 6GB/s und insgesamt nur 6x Sata.
Mir persönlich zu wenig. vor allem weil Intel irgendwann mal gesagt hatte dass der X79 10x Sata haben sollte.

Aber auch mit Haswell ändert sich das nicht. Auch da gibt es nur 6x Sata im Chipsatz. Scheint also eher technisch bedingt zu sein -- nicht genug Lanes oder sowas.


----------



## RYU1234 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weiß jemand welche Unterschiede das Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 zu dem 6 hat? Ist das nur Ausstattung?


----------



## ich111 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nur die Ausstattung, es lohnt sich nicht. Es hat einen dritten PCIe x16 (der ist aber nur x4 Elektrisch angebunden). SLI mit 3-Karten bringt zum zocken eh nix mehr, selbst 2 Karten sind zu meiden wenn es nur irgenwie geht. Wenn man halt mit mehreren Monitoren und/oder Supersamling/Extreme Kantenglättung zockt dann geht es nicht anders. Sonst ist da eigentlich nix besser.
Übertakten kannst du sogar mit einem Pro3 gleich gut.

Edit: Du könntes mal deine finale Config posten


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, mache ich Ich111 

edit:
Ich sehe gerade das ich111 ein 580 Watt netzteil hat, und das nicht so abwegig ist. 
Wie ist die Auslastung?


*Gehäuse:*
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt (152,20,-)

*Betriebssystem:*
1 x Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit OEM (49,20,-)

*Gehäuselüfter:*
3 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (47,58,-)

*Grafikkarte:*
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (407,-)

*Festplatte:*
1 x 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle (106,80,-)
*
Mainboard:*
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 (120,-)

*DVD Laufwerk:*
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz bulk (20,44,-)

*Wlan-Adapter:*
1 x TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI (26,24,-)
*
Netzteil:*
1 x 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular (77,80)
*
CPU-Kühler:*
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition (39,90)

*CPU:*
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155 (302,90)
*
Arbeitsspeicher:*
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (42,63,-)

= 1392,69,-


*Kann einer von euch, der bereits eine SSD besitzt, HDD Speed Test installieren und mal testen?*
1 Datei
150 mb groß
Nur bei Systemcache ein haken setzen
und dann start single

Bei meiner HDD kommt bei Speed raus:
Teststart: 08:02 12.05.12
Erstelle 1 Dateien (150 MByte)
Datei  1...
Zeit: 40,03 Sekunden (40031 ms)

Durchschnitt: 40,03 Sek.
Durchschnitt: 3,75 MByte/s
Testende: 08:03 12.05.12

Lese 150MByte
Lese Datei  1
Zeit: 30,5 Sekunden (30500 ms)
Durchschnitt: 30,5 Sek.
Durchschnitt: 4,92 MByte/s
Testende: 08:03 12.05.12

Ergebnis:
Schreibzeit: 40,031 Sek.
3,74709600059954 MByte/s
Lesezeit: 30,5 Sek.
4,91803278688525 MByte/s


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> *Kann einer von euch, der bereits eine SSD besitzt, HDD Speed Test installieren und mal testen?*



Bitte schön:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(links Crucial m4, rechts Samsung HD103SJ). Wie man sieht, ist dieser Benchmark nicht gerade sehr aussagekräftig für SSD's  Besser wäre da z.B. der AS SSD Benchmark


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Danke, ist trotzdem 3 - 4 x schneller als die HDD


edit: weiß einer aus eigener Erfahrung, ob Mindfactory Rabatte gibt? vllt 3% rabatt ab 1000 Euro


----------



## ACDSee (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

nein, habe Mehrfach über 1000 Euro bestellt.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ah Ok, schade, danke für die Antwort. 

Achja noch eine Frage, wegen Dreck im Gehäuse habe ich folgendes gefunden

Die Technikfreunde » Dreck im Gehäuse

Da hat einer Filter für die Dunstabzugshaube in den Computer reingemacht.

Alternativ hat ein Kommentator vorgeschlagen, eine damenstrumpfhose vor den lüfter zu machen

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit?

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten um den Staub draußen zu halten?

Zaldure

Edit:
http://www.amazon.de/Fiore-Strumpfhose-Klara-Gr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe-Farbe/dp/B001TY5J5W/ref=sr_1_5?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1336815615&sr=1-5

Vielleicht diese, die soll "sehr fein glatt und seidig ist" sein. Vielleicht ideal für Staubschutz Pc, kostenpunkt 3,49 Euro


Edit:
"Bis auf der 200 mm Lüfter hinter der linken Seitenwand wurden alle  Gehäuselüfter mit einem Staubfilter versehen. Diese lassen sich einfach  entfernen und säubern."

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...er-midi-tower-mit-sehr-guter-ausstattung.html

Den 200 mm lüfter mach ich dicht, dann ist ja alles staubgeschützt, wunderbar, muss ich mir keine Damenstrmpfhosen kaufen xD


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das finde ich etwas übertrieben . Ich habe bei meinem Lancool K62 keine Staubschutzvorkehrungen und gerade einen skeptischen Blick durchs Fenster geworfen. Auf der Grafikkarte und den Festplatten liegt nach einem halben Jahr eine Staubschicht, alle Lüfter und Kühllamellen sind aber frei. Da bin ich eher der Fan davon, alle halben Jahre mit einer Druckluftdose sauber zu machen.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Airbrush Druckluftdose 750ml: Amazon.de: Spielzeug

Sowas benutzt du?


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Richtig, aber nicht in einer 10€ "Luxus"-Edition . Gibts auch viel günstiger Druckluftdosen gh.de
Beim Discounter oder im Baumarkt gibts die hin und wieder.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, dann hab ich ja jetzt alles fertig, heute nacht wird bestellt, fallen die Versandkosten weg xD


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Hmm, dann hab ich ja jetzt alles fertig, heute nacht wird bestellt, fallen die Versandkosten weg xD


 
Dann geht ein schöner Thread zu Ende . 
Aber dafür hast du ein sehr hübsches System.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Naja, das suchen geht zu ende, aber dann fängt ja das zusammenbauen bildern und testen an 

edit:
13.00 Uhr, Erstellung der Accounts auf Caseking, Hitmeister und Mindfactory ^^

edit:
13.08, Gehäuse bestellt


----------



## RYU1234 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wir können dann ja noch unsere Erfahrungen hierein Posten, falls das jemand möchte. Ob der Zusammenbau der Teile gut geht, oder was im Weg ist, PC stabil läuft usw. Und vorallem die Leistungsaufnahme


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist alles sehr gerne gesehen hir, inklusive Bilder. Und die Leistungsaufnahme wird im Idle bei circa 50W liegen, unter Spielelast knapp unter 300W.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich häng das elektrische Strommessgerät an den PC, damit man genau bei meinem System sagen kann, so und so viel watt ^^


----------



## FreezerX (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist klar, das war eine Vorhersage.
Und ich hoffe du hängst das Gerät nicht an den PC, sondern an die Steckdose .

Ich habe auch damit mein System vermessen. Mit 2500K und GTX560Ti komme ich in Crysis auf 220W-230W. 
Dein Ivy braucht circa genau so viel, die 7970 circa 50W mehr, das heißt du bleibst i.d.R. unter 300W.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann nehm ich besser noch Monitor und Ventilator von der Steckdose xD

Edit:

Ich hab jetzt die Win 7 Ultimate OEM Dell Version gekauft xD
56,90 Euro ist ja net wirklich viel 

http://www.hitmeister.de/software/microsoft-gmbh-windows-7-ultimate-64-bit-oem-version-19147121/


Edit: Ich lese mir gerade die Bauanleitung vom Macho durch, ich vermute, sobald ich den in die Form reingelegt habe fällt der runter xD Schwerkraft und so ^^

Edit: Hab mich mal auf Youtube schlau gemacht, dürfte relativ einfach gehen xD


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das einzige was etwas kompliziert werden könnte wäre der MAhco, aber mit nem langem Schraubenzieher wirde das schon


----------



## Gassar (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Es geht auch ohne den langen Schraubendreher. Es liegt ja so ein Mini-Maulschlüssel bei. Wenn man den Lüfter erst nach dem Verschrauben des Kühlkörpers montiert 
kommt man da auch grad noch so dran. Bei mir gings. Und ich bin kein grosser Bastler.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abend,

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 680 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

Die GTX 680 von Gigabyte kostet knapp 50 Euro mehr. Ist das eine tollere Karte?


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Gute Kühlung, schön leise => Ja


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ist die auch wirklich die 50 euro besser für spiele und zukunft? weil hat auch nur 2gb


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was seht denn sonst zur Frage?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> ist die auch wirklich die 50 euro besser für spiele und zukunft? weil hat auch nur 2gb


 
Das kann dir niemand beantworten aber solange du nicht in 2560x1600 Pixel mit SGSSAA spielst reichen 2GB RAM locker in der Zukunft.


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Außer er spielt spiele mit unendlich texture-mods und sowas


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wenn ich 1920 x 1080 spiele, volle Grafikdetails. Dann ist die GTX 680  von Gigabyte besser als die 7970 von Gigabyte. Also würde die GTX 680  mehr Spaß am Spielen bereiten?

Und der Preis von +50 Euro wäre gerechtfertigt durch die höhere Leistung?

Finde auch keinen Test von der Gigabyte GTX 680. Also was die an Benchmarks bringt.


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber die 7970 kann ohne Probs auf das Niveau einer GTX680 Oc´ed werden


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die GTX 680 kann aber auch Overclocked werden, oder?


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Klar, aber nicht so gut wie ne 7970


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wieso kann die 7970 besser übertaktet werden?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Wenn ich 1920 x 1080 spiele, volle Grafikdetails. Dann ist die GTX 680  von Gigabyte besser als die 7970 von Gigabyte. Also würde die GTX 680  mehr Spaß am Spielen bereiten?
> 
> Und der Preis von +50 Euro wäre gerechtfertigt durch die höhere Leistung?
> 
> Finde auch keinen Test von der Gigabyte GTX 680. Also was die an Benchmarks bringt.


 
Ich denke nicht dass du da einen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten merken wirst. Dafür sind sie zu eng zusammen.


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kp, ist aber so


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

"Trotzdem muss sich die HD 7970 im Zweikampf geschlagen geben. Gerade in  der aktuell wichtigsten Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel und DirectX 11  liegt sie im zweistelligen Prozentbereich hinter Nvidia."

Stimmt das so?

http://www.chip.de/bildergalerie/Be...0-gegen-HD-7970-Galerie_55203481.html?show=18


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die HD7970 ist i.d.R. besser übertaktbar. 

Die Gigabyte GTX680 Windforce ist im Idle relativ laut, weil die Lüfter nicht unter 40% Drehgeschwindigkeit geregelt werden können  Ansonsten aber eine gute Karte


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Chip ist etwas komisch, ich mag sie nicht, guck mal hier http://www.videocardbenchmark.net/high_end_gpus.html, die gtx 670 ist sogar noch vor der gtx680


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> "Trotzdem muss sich die HD 7970 im Zweikampf geschlagen geben. Gerade in  der aktuell wichtigsten Auflösung 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel und DirectX 11  liegt sie im zweistelligen Prozentbereich hinter Nvidia."
> 
> Stimmt das so?
> 
> Benchmarks und Bilder: GTX 680 gegen HD 7970 - 18 - Bilder - CHIP Online


 
Das sind halt nur einzelne Spiele. Meist sind sie eng zusammen und ob du nun 50 oder 60 Frames hast ist recht egal.


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meist sind sie eng zusammen und ob du nun 50 oder 60 Frames hast ist recht egal.



Das wären aber 20% Unterschied


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Das wären aber 20% Unterschied


 
Das ist nicht richtig gerechnet. Ich beziehe mich da auf andere Karten. 

Allerdings würde ich keine GTX 680 oder AMD 7970 nehmen sondern eine GTX 670.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Gigabyte hat 2 Versionen, einmal die normale und einmal die OC, die OC hat die anderen Lüfter

Ich kauf die normale, die müsste dann ja leiser sein als die Windforce

Ich überlege mir gerade ob sich die GTX lohnt 

Speed und so, mehr Bilder auch bei Battlefield hmm 5 xD oder was da rauskommen wird 

Argh, so schwer


----------



## RYU1234 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Chip ist etwas komisch, ich mag sie nicht, guck mal hier PassMark Software - Video Card Benchmarks - High End Video Cards, die gtx 670 ist sogar noch vor der gtx680


 
Aber da werden ja "nur" die Chips getestet, aber nicht die Grakas. Die Grakas unterschiedlicher Hersteller mit dem selben Chip haben ja auch verschiedene Performence, oder täuscht mich das?


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Es gint halt unterschiedlich übertaktete Chips, aber an sich sind die alle gleich


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also eines kann ich Dir mit Sicherheit sagen, wenn der HD7970 mal die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX680 auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Also eines kann ich Dir mit Sicherheit sagen, wenn der HD7970 mal die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX680 auch nichts mehr.


 
20% mehr können der Unterschied von 20 zu 24 Frames sein.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Frage, passt Nvidia besser zum Intel Chip und somit besseres Spieleerlebnis?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Frage, passt Nvidia besser zum Intel Chip und somit besseres Spieleerlebnis?


 
Ja natürlich. Intel System laufen mit Nvidia Karten bis zu 50% besser als mit AMD Karten.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und jetzt noch ins Edit das Ironie off? ^^

Früher war es mal so, intel + nvidia, amd + ati, deshalb frage ich


----------



## Softy (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja natürlich. Intel System laufen mit Nvidia Karten bis zu 50% besser als mit AMD Karten.



Endlich kann ich mal den Smiley hier einbringen :


----------



## coroc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Läuft eigentlich alles mixed ohne große Leistungsunterschiede


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Früher war es mal so, intel + nvidia, amd + ati, deshalb frage ich


 
Wieso früher? 
Das war noch nie so.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nicht? Dann hab ich meine Käufe bisher aus falschen Gründen getätigt xD


----------



## RYU1234 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600

128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm)

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce

140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2

ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual

Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz bulk

TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1

580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+

Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition

Intel Core i7 3770K 4x 3.50GHz So.1155 BOX

Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower - black


So bestelle ich das in einer halben Stunde. Ich sage dann bescheid wenn ich erste Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Viele dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Nicht? Dann hab ich meine Käufe bisher aus falschen Gründen getätigt xD


 
Ich glaube eher dir haben ein paar Schwachmaten Unsinn erzählt. 
Hier wird nur Sinnvolles und Richtiges gesagt.


----------



## Zaldure (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also eine GTX 680 nicht großartig besser zum zocken geeignet als eine 7970, aber besser?

edit: reicht die hd 4000 in dem intel chip 3770k auch aus um BF 3 zu zocken?


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> edit: reicht die hd 4000 in dem intel chip 3770k auch aus um BF 3 zu zocken?



Nur mit minimalen Einstellungen und das sieht dann bescheuert aus. Würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

die Nvidia hat nur 2 gb ram, ziemlich wenig, oder?

Edit:
was haltet ihr von der folgenden karte

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html#description


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> die Nvidia hat nur 2 gb ram, ziemlich wenig, oder?
> 
> Edit:
> was haltet ihr von der folgenden karte
> ...


 
Für Full HD und Top Einstellungen reicht das locker!

Erst bei Texturmods und Downsampling werden die 2gb zu wenig


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

und ich benutze Texturmods, die 7970 kann man wohl heftig hochtakten hmm ach dann wird es wohl die 7970


*Gehäuse:*
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt 

*Betriebssystem*
1 x Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM 

*Gehäuselüfter:*
3 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 

*Grafikkarte:*
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 

*Festplatte:*
1 x 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle 
*
Mainboard:*
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3

*DVD Laufwerk:*
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz bulk 

*Wlan-Adapter:*
1 x TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI 
*
Netzteil:*
1 x 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular 
*
CPU-Kühler:*
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition 

*CPU:*
1 x Intel Core i7-3770K Box, LGA1155 
*
Arbeitsspeicher:*
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 


Gekauft ....

Gerade hab ich auch gemerkt, dass ich eigentlich geizig bin und gerade dem Geld nachtrauere, da muss das neue System schon gut sein um mich zu überzeugen . .. ^^

Ich mach alles mögliche an tests und bildern und stell die hier rein


edit:
Frage: 
Wenn ich größere Patche >1gb runterlade, sind die meistens beschädigt. Liegt es am Wlan oder an der Festplatte? Windows XP war neu aufgesetzt, trotzdem fehlerhafte Downloads von z.b. Chip


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> und ich benutze Texturmods, die 7970 kann man wohl heftig hochtakten hmm ach dann wird es wohl die 7970


 So kann mans machen, aber was ich meinte das Texturmods den VRam ziemlich schnell voll machen, aber 3gb sollten reichen

Kannst noch etwas sparen , indem du die Crucial m4 128gb nimmst

Ich frage mich grade was der i7 bringt, kein Spiel nutzt mehhr als 4 Kerne, die meisten nicht mal 2, aber vielleicht ist das ja die Zukunft


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade was der i7 bringt, kein Spiel nutzt mehhr als 4 Kerne, die meisten nicht mal 2, aber vielleicht ist das ja die Zukunft


 
SMT bringt in Games praktisch nichts.
Ohne SMT ist der 3770k nur 0,5% langsamer als mit. Wenn es rein um das Spielen geht ist der 3570k die bessere Wahl weil günstiger.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> kein Spiel nutzt mehhr als 4 Kerne, die meisten nicht mal 2, aber vielleicht ist das ja die Zukunft


 
*Core i7-3770K:* Der Quad-Core-Prozessor mit  Ivy-Bridge-Architektur .....

 das ist doch ein Quad, also 4kernprozessor


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> *Core i7-3770K:* Der Quad-Core-Prozessor mit  Ivy-Bridge-Architektur .....
> 
> das ist doch ein Quad, also 4kernprozessor


 
Richtig aber der *Core i5-3570k* reicht ebenso.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber die 3770k ist besser und hat mehr funktionen die vllt in spielen in der uzkunft verwendet werden? ^^

Edit:
Sagen wir, ich würde die 3570k nehmen, und dafür fast 100 euro sparen, und im gegenzug statt der gigabyte 7970 die 
4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 680 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 für 140 Euro mehr nehmen

Wäre das ein besseres Spielesystem?
*
*


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Aber die 3770k ist besser und hat mehr funktionen die vllt in spielen in der uzkunft verwendet werden? ^^







Zaldure schrieb:


> Edit:
> Sagen wir, ich würde die 3570k nehmen, und dafür fast 100 euro sparen, und im gegenzug statt der gigabyte 7970 die
> 4096MB Palit GeForce GTX 680 JetStream Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 für 140 Euro mehr nehmen
> 
> ...



Die GTX 680 hat etwas mehr Leistung. Merken wirst du davon aber nicht wirklich viel.
Wenn der 7970 die Luft ausgeht reißt auch die GTX 680 nichts mehr aus.
Und genauso ist das mit dem 3770k. Wenn der 3570k zu schwach werden sollte ist auch der 3770k am Ende.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, dann sollte ich wohl die 3570k und die 7970 nehmen hmmm 
Hoffentlich sind die wirklich so gut ^^

Hat einer von euch die 3570k und ist damit zufrieden?

Ich will jetzt nicht 100 euro sparen und mich dann später ärgern das ich die 100 euro gespart habe

Edit:
Mit der 3570k kann ich ja pci e 3.0 benutzen und sata 3.0  und so das ganze zeug, oder ist das so stark abgespeckt?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Hmm, dann sollte ich wohl die 3570k und die 7970 nehmen hmmm
> Hoffentlich sind die wirklich so gut ^^
> 
> Hat einer von euch die 3570k und ist damit zufrieden?
> ...


 
Den 3570k kannst du weiter übertakten als den 3770k weil er bei höherem Takt kühler bleibt und so noch mehr Reserven bietet.
4,5GHz sollten mit einem guten Kühler drin sein.
Mit dem Takt hängst du jede andere CPU ab.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Als Kühler habe ich den Macho HR-02 
Hmm

ich dachte immer, neuer = stärker
und größere zahl besser als kleinere zahl
I7 größere Zahl als I5 

wieso ist I7 dann nicht 20% besser 

Edit:
Wenn ich jetzt die 256gb version mit 400 mb schreiben statt 320 mb schreiben von samsung ssd nehme
und dafür den kleineren cpu

das wäre sinnvoller auf die jahre gesehen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> wieso ist I7 dann nicht 20% besser



Ist er auch nur aber eben in Anwendungen die Multi Core sind. 
In Games ist sein Vorsprung verschwindend gering. Und daher lohnt der i7 als reine Spiele CPU nicht.



Zaldure schrieb:


> Edit:
> Wenn ich jetzt die 256gb version mit 400 mb schreiben statt 320 mb schreiben von samsung ssd nehme
> und dafür den kleineren cpu
> 
> das wäre sinnvoller auf die jahre gesehen?



Wie schon gesagt. Die SSDs sind alle so schnell dass du keinen Unterschied merkst. Nimm als die günstigere Crucial.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Samsung hat die Preise gesenkt. Der Unterschied ist marginal

Die 256gb von Samsung ist sogar 20 Euro günstiger als die von Crucial


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann nimm die Samsung. 
Ich verstehe aber nicht wieso du dich da so aufhängst. 
Ich habe schon diverse SSD verbaut und der Unterschied zwischen den einzelnen SSDs war null Komma null.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich häng mich eher an der CPU Frage auf. xD i5 und i7 ^^ 
i7 für arbeiten + spielen
i5 für spielen + oc 

so richtig? 

Und bei spielen ist die i7 aber schneller ?
aber wenn ich beide auftakte, dann kann ich die i5 besser auftakten, so das die i5 oc in spielen so gut ist wie die i7 oc?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der i7 hat vorteile bei Multi Core Anwendungen. Da wo SMT was bringt ist er 20% schneller als der i5.
In Games macht es keinen Unterschied. Da bringt nicht mal SMT was.
Hier ist der i7 einzig wegen des höheren Taktes und den 2MB mehr Cache den Hauch schneller. Das kannst du aber sehr leicht ausgleichen indem du den i5 auf 4GHz hochziehst --  das geht in der Regel ohne Spannungserhöhung.
Der i5 wird nicht so heiß bei hohem Takt einfach weil er die Register für SMT nicht hat.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also sollte man den Prozessor direkt nach dem Einbau auf 4 ghz takten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Also sollte man den Prozessor direkt nach dem Einbau auf 4 ghz takten?


 
Nein. Die CPU hat auch so genug Leistung.
Aber du kannst es eben wenn du willst. Musst es aber nicht.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das würde heißen, das Battlefield 3 mit der 3570k nicht ruckelt, und Windows auch ordentlich schnell ausgeführt wird und der Mehrpreis der 3770k sich nicht lohnt, solang ich nicht groß damit arbeit. Habe ich das so jetzt richtig verstanden?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Das würde heißen, das Battlefield 3 mit der 3570k nicht ruckelt, und Windows auch ordentlich schnell ausgeführt wird und der Mehrpreis der 3770k sich nicht lohnt, solang ich nicht groß damit arbeit. Habe ich das so jetzt richtig verstanden?


 
Battlefield 3 ruckelt mit dem 3570k nur dann wenn du eine GT530 nimmst und damit in Ultra Settings spielen willst.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Intel Core i5 3570K im Test bei GameStar.de

Da steht im Benchmark, dass der i7 8% schneller als der i5 ist, bei Anno 2070
wie kommt das zustande?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Intel Core i5 3570K im Test bei GameStar.de
> 
> Da steht im Benchmark, dass der i7 8% schneller als der i5 ist, bei Anno 2070
> wie kommt das zustande?


 
Das liegt an SMT. Hier bringt das etwas.

Taktest du den 3570k von 3,4 auf 3,7GHz hoch ziehst du schon am i7 vorbei.
Der Unterschied ist also vernachlässigbar. 8% mehr Takt sind bei 40 Frames gerade mal 3 Frames mehr. Das merkst du nicht.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, also für Spiele wäre dann der 3570 besser, wiel man den stärker übertakten kann als den 3770, ja?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Er ist deswegen besser weil er nur 5% langsamer in Games ist aber 30% weniger kostet.
Wenn dir die 5% mehr Leistung 30% mehr Geld wert sind kannst du das gerne machen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich dachte, dass ich den i5 5% höher takten kann als den i7


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dass ich den i5 5% höher takten kann als den i7


 
Du kannst den auch 10% höher takten aber darum geht es doch nicht. Der i7 ist nicht um den Faktor schneller den er mehr kostet und daher ist der i5 die besser Wahl weil er ein besseres Preis Leistungsverhältnis bietet.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nach oben kostet jedes % ja überproportional mehr an Euro
Wenn beide die selbe Spieleleistung haben, wieso wird der i5 3570 nicht zu der i7 serie dazugezählt?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weil die i7 Serie eben SMT hat.
Bei Intel sieht das wie folgt aus:

i3 = SMT aber kein Turbo -- und nur Dual Core
i5 = kein SMT aber Turbo
i7 = SMT und Turbo


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Jetzt nähert sich der Computer immer mehr den Vorschlägen auf Seite 1 an .
Wie du siehst, hat jeder der vorne gepostet hat einen Grund gehabt, genau die Hardware zu empfehlen.

Den 3570K kannst du beruhigt nehmen. Außer dem fehlenden SMT, 2MB weniger L3-Cache und 0,1GHz weniger Takt sind die identisch.
In Spielen sind beide Prozessoren gleich schnell, nur in Anno ist ein Unterschied messbar und dieser ist gering. 

Du wirst sicher Bedenken haben, dass du die 100€ bereuen könntest. Falls du hauptsächlich zocken willst und nur selten Anwendungen (falls die von SMT profitieren) ist der 3570K klasse.
Wenn du einen i7-3930K für 500€ nimmst, dann ist der bei Spielen absolut gleich schnell. nur in gewissen Anwendungen hast du Vorteile. Und falls du keine solchen Anwendungen machst, kannst du auf den 3770K verzichten, du wirst beide Prozessoren nicht unterscheiden können.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Wenn du einen i7-3930K für 500€ nimmst, dann ist der bei Spielen absolut gleich schnell.


 
In Spielen ist der 3930k langsamer als der 3570k.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Du wirst sicher Bedenken haben, dass du die 100€ bereuen könntest. Falls du hauptsächlich zocken willst und nur selten Anwendungen (falls die von SMT profitieren) ist der 3570K klasse.



Wollte den PC zum zocken verwenden. Full HD. Textur Mods. Tolle Grafik eben. 

Aber wieso sind in manchen Gamings PC´s die i7 Serie drin. 

Argh,  xD 

Also wird mein Rechner so gut laufen beim Zocken wie der meines Kollegen mit dem i7 3770k? ^^ Tests werden es ja zeigen, aber nur vor der Lieferung, wie gesagt, ich will mich dann nicht ärgern ^^

Ich möchte ja nicht an der falschen Stelle sparen. Ausnahmsweise, beim letzten PC hab ich ne HD 3850 geholt und eindeutig an der falschen stelle gespart xD


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nein, das sind Nuancen, die im sehr geringen Bereich liegen. Im CB-Rating (hohe Auflösung) ist der 3960X vier Prozent vor dem i5-3570K, und der 3930K liegt prozentual noch näher, wenn auch im Negativen.
Darum geht es aber nicht . Ich will Zaldure damit ausdrücken, dass er fürs Spielen mit dem 3570K auch für 500€ oder 1000€ keinen Gewinn macht.

Edit @Zaldure:
Die Auflösung und Texturmods gehen fast ausschließlich auf die Grafikkarte. Und ein Gaming PC mit i7 ist überflüssig! i7 ist die markanteste Marke, die die Leute kennen, welche Fertig PCs kaufen. 
Wenn du unwissenden Leuten einen "Core i7" und eine "GTX680" anbietest, so werden viele den Core i7 als "sehr hoch" einstufen können, mit der Grafikbezeichnung aber nichts anfangen können (z.B. hat AMD vierstellige Nummern, ist das besser?^^). 
Daher wird in Gamer PCs immer auf einen dicken i7 verwiesen (oder auch mal auf eine dicke GT520 ).


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

i5 = Vernunftentscheidung 

i7 = Balkenentscheidung


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Also wird mein Rechner so gut laufen beim Zocken wie der meines Kollegen mit dem i7 3770k? ^^ Tests werden es ja zeigen, aber nur vor der Lieferung, wie gesagt, ich will mich dann nicht ärgern ^^


 
Was hat er denn für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Er hat die Gigabyte 7970 genommen. Habe diese auch genommen.
Edit: 

wir haben beide das selbe system, nur ich überlege jetzt die 3570k (wenn wirklich gleich gut) und eine 256 gb ssd und er bleibt bei 3770k und 127 gb ssd


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Er hat die Gigabyte 7970 genommen. Habe diese auch genommen.


 
Nimm die übertaktete Version und ziehe den Takt dann noch mal um 20% höher. Dann bist du in Games immer schneller. Egal wie hoch er seine CPU taktet.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aso, wir haben beide die Windforce Version.

www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/pid/hardwareschotte/info/p787698_3072MB-Gigabyte-Radeon-HD-7970-WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


Die Windforce und der CPU kann man um 20% hochtakten?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

400€ ist doch ein gutes Preis. Die war mal teurer.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Da wir gerade bei Grafikkarten sind: Wenn eine 7970 soviel kostet wie eine GTX 670, was lohnt sich da mehr?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Da wir gerade bei Grafikkarten sind: Wenn eine 7970 soviel kostet wie eine GTX 670, was lohnt sich da mehr?


 
Die GTX 670 ist knapp an der 7970 dran und braucht weniger Strom.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber die Windforce 7970 kann man höher takten als die GTX 670?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Natürlich. Die 7970 zieht schon dank der 3GB RAM nach einer Weile davon.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also, wenn ich einen Gaming PC haben will, der locker paar Jahre toll sein soll, dann kann ich einen i5 3570k sowie die gigabyte windforce 7970 nehmen, und beide haben gutes OC potenzial, und und bin dann jahrelang zufrieden? ^^

Edit:
Und der i7 3770k ist beim gaming dann paar % besser?


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich einen Gaming PC haben will, der locker paar Jahre toll sein soll, dann kann ich einen i5 3570k sowie die gigabyte windforce 7970 nehmen, und beide haben gutes OC potenzial, und und bin dann jahrelang zufrieden? ^^



So sieht's aus  Der i7 reißt nichts mehr, wenn der i5 nicht mehr kann. Und die GTX680 ist auch am Ende, wenn der HD7970 die Luft ausgeht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich einen Gaming PC haben will, der locker paar Jahre toll sein soll, dann kann ich einen i5 3570k sowie die gigabyte windforce 7970 nehmen, und beide haben gutes OC potenzial, und und bin dann jahrelang zufrieden? ^^
> 
> Edit:
> Und der i7 3770k ist beim gaming dann paar % besser?


 
Ja der 3570k und die 7970 reichen eine Weile.

Der 3770k ist zwar einen Ticken schneller aber das merkst du in keiner Weise.
Nur hat dein Freund eben mehr Geld für seinen Rechner ausgegeben als du und ist keinen Deut schneller als du.

Du kannst ihn dann auslachen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Der i7 reißt nichts mehr, wenn der i5 nicht mehr kann.


 
Das heißt also, laut deiner Theorie lohnt sich der i7 nur bei täglicher Videobearbeitung und Rendering, bei jedem 3. Tag ist der i5 eine weisere Wahl, vor allem wenn er auf 4,7 GhZ getaktet ist?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das heißt also, laut deiner Theorie lohnt sich der i7 nur bei täglicher Videobearbeitung und Rendering, bei jedem 3. Tag ist der i5 eine weisere Wahl, vor allem wenn er auf 4,7 GhZ getaktet ist?



Der i7 hat seine Vorteile bei Multi Core Aufgaben. Werden die häufig genutzt lohnt es sich den i7 zu kaufen.
Wenn überwiegend gespielt wird lohnt sich der i7 nicht.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mit dem Prozessor bist du sehr lange zufrieden, mit der Grafikkarte kürzer.
Denn zwei Generationen später sieht die Vorgeneration bereits "alt" aus. Eine GTX480 wirkt gegen eine GTX680 nahezu lächerlich. Die GTX680 ist locker 50% schneller und verbraucht erheblich weniger Energie. Eine Grafikkarte für 210€ ist einer ehemals sehr teuren GTX480 ebenbürtig in der Leistung, aber erheblich viel energieeffizienter. 

Daher ist in der Regel besser eine Grafikkarte mit guter Preis-Leistung zu kaufen. Jedoch stehen die Chancen gut, dass die HD7970 und die GTX680 in zwei Generationen (vermutlich Maxwell "GTX880" und AMD "9970" (kann ich mir noch garnicht vorstellen und Namensschemata können unterschiedlich sein), 2014) nicht so alt aussehen. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass es viele Konsolenports gibt, und zum anderen daran, dass Sprünge in der Leistung mit der Zeit immer schwieriger werden. 

Eigentliches Fazit aus dem Blabla: Du wirst mit HD7970 oder GTX680 sehr lange zufrieden sein können. Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass der Grafikkartenmarkt sehr rasch ist. Der Prozessormarkt wirkt dagegen wie eingeschlafen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Der Prozessormarkt wirkt dagegen wie eingeschlafen.


 
Nicht im mobilen Bereich und schon gar nicht bei der IGP. Hier gibt es einen Krieg. 

Aber solange keine neuen Konsolen mit Über-Hardware kommen reicht eine 7970 noch eine ganze Weile und der 3570k sowieso.
Da kannst du Haswell, Rockwell, Skylake und Skymont locker überspringen und gucken was Intel macht wenn die Fertigung bei Atomgröße angekommen ist.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur hat dein Freund eben mehr Geld für seinen Rechner ausgegeben als du und ist keinen Deut schneller als du.
> 
> Du kannst ihn dann auslachen.


 
Und wenn er es nicht glaubt, jagst Du Deine HD7970 auf 1200MHz Chiptakt, dann sieht er in (fast) jedem Benchmark nur noch die Rücklichter


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Und wenn er es nicht glaubt, jagst Du Deine HD7970 auf 1200MHz Chiptakt, dann sieht er in (fast) jedem Benchmark nur noch die Rücklichter


 
Ist übertakten einer Grafikkarte wirklich mit einer Downloaddatei möglich? Bzw. Ist übertakten einer Grafikkarte so einfach wie ein Spiel zu installieren und zu starten? Und kann man die Leistung innerhalb von 5 Sekunden wirklich ohne Probleme um 30% steigern?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Er kauft ja auch die 7970 Windforce ^^
Ich hab derzeit einen Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+ 

Der i5 3570k ist dann viel schneller?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der 3570K ist ca. 3,1415926% schneller.

(Der Speedzuwachs zum x2 6000 ist mit Worten nicht beschreibbar )


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist übertakten einer Grafikkarte wirklich mit einer Downloaddatei möglich? Bzw. Ist übertakten einer Grafikkarte so einfach wie ein Spiel zu installieren und zu starten? Und kann man die Leistung innerhalb von 5 Sekunden wirklich ohne Probleme um 30% steigern?



Zum Übertakten brauchst Du eine Software, z.B. den MSI Afterburner oder Sapphire Trixx. Dann kannst Du den Chip- und Speichertakt und die Spannung anheben. Wie weit man eine Grafikkarte übertakten kann, hängt vom Chip ab, da ist jeder unterschiedlich gut zu übertakten. Außerdem sollte man die Temperaturen im Auge behalten, so bis 80°C (manche Chips bis 100°C) ist im grünen Bereich.

Als Stress- und Temperaturtest kannst Du Furmark nehmen. Die Garantie ist dann aber futsch


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und den ganzen Spaß kann man noch mehr austoben indem man mit Wasser kühlt und einen schönen großen Radiator hat?


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, je kühler der Grafikchip, desto höher ist das OC-Potential.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das heißt, dass sich eine Wasserkühlung in dem Sinne rentiert, wenn man extrem Overclocken möchte. Beispielsweise eine 200€ CPU auf den Wert einer 350€ CPU bringen. 250€ Grafikkarte zu einer 350€ Grafikkarte machen usw.?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Er kauft ja auch die 7970 Windforce ^^
> Ich hab derzeit einen Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+
> 
> Der i5 3570k ist dann viel schneller?


 
Der Athlon X2 ist ein gutes Stück langsamer als der Athlon X2 in 45nm.
Der wiederum ist nur halb so schnell wie ein 945. Der wiederum ist 100% langsamer als ein 3570k.
Also insgesamt ist der 3570k wohl um 400% schneller als der Athlon X2.
Dabei braucht er nur halb so viel Energie.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, eine Wasserkühlung ist nur was für Extrem-Übertakter und/oder Silent-Fetischisten. Ansonsten lohnt das nicht.

Du kannst aber auch unter Luft gut übertakten, z.B. Sandy auf über 5GHz und auch bei der HD79xx sind über 50% Leistungssteigerung drin.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass sich eine Wasserkühlung in dem Sinne rentiert, wenn man extrem Overclocken möchte. Beispielsweise eine 200€ CPU auf den Wert einer 350€ CPU bringen. 250€ Grafikkarte zu einer 350€ Grafikkarte machen usw.?


 
Welche 200€ CPU willst du denn auf welche 350€ CPU übertakten?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche 200€ CPU willst du denn auf welche 350€ CPU übertakten?


 
Das sind nur Phantasiewerte. In der Hoffnung, sie stimmen ungefähr.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das sind nur Phantasiewerte. In der Hoffnung, sie stimmen ungefähr.


 
Die AMD CPUs die 200€ kosten kannst du mit einer 100€ Intel CPU knacken. Ganz ohne zu übertakten.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe mich entschlossen auf Haswell zu warten und dies mit Flüssighelium zu kühlen. Weiß hier irgendwer den Sockeltyp oder Kernzahlen und noch viel wichtiger: Die Preise?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Haswell wird Sockel 1150 haben und ebenfalls maximal Quad Cores bieten.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Danke für die Infos. Bin mal gespannt wie das ganze mit Skylake und 14nm ausschaut. Würde gerne mal so eine CPU mit einem Ultra/Nanoskop von innen anschauen können.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal so eine CPU mit einem Ultra/Nanoskop von innen anschauen können.




Unter der Lupe: Ivy Bridge-Chip noch vor Release in Einzelteile zerlegt


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

*So, hier mal meine Version vom Rechner, Unterschiede zum Rechner des Kollegen
Er Intel i7 3770k und ich i5 3570k

Wir werden Spiele Tests machen und schauen wie groß der Unterschied sein wird.

Gehäuse:*
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt 

*Betriebssystem*
1 x Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM 

*Gehäuselüfter:*
3 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 

*Grafikkarte:*
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 

*Festplatte:*
1 x 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle 
*
Mainboard:*
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3

*DVD Laufwerk:*
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz bulk 

*Wlan-Adapter:*
1 x TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI 
*
Netzteil:*
1 x 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular 
*
CPU-Kühler:*
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition 

*CPU:*
1 x Intel Core i7-3570K Box, LGA1155 
*
Arbeitsspeicher:*
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wofür denn Win 7 Ultimate?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weil es nur 60 Euro kostet.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

60 Euro für Ultimate? Ein Ultimate Schnäppchen


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Microsoft GmbH Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM Version - Software - Hitmeister

Ich trau ja der ganzen Sache nicht so xD ABER Einkauf auf Rechnung, insofern ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist auch eine gebrauchte Version von Dell.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist doch unwichtig, hauptsache gut  edit: und günstig


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wie illegal ist es eigentlich, das Betriebssystem einfach von einem Freund auszuleihen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Das ist doch unwichtig, hauptsache gut  edit: und günstig


 
Viel Spaß beim Telefonieren. Ich denke nicht dass du es ohne Anruf aktiviert bekommst. 



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wie illegal ist es eigentlich, das Betriebssystem einfach von einem Freund auszuleihen?


 
Ausleihen kannst du es. Du kannst es auch installieren. Aber du kannst nur einen Rechner zur Zeit mit dem Key aktivieren.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ausleihen kannst du es. Du kannst es auch installieren. Aber du kannst nur einen Rechner zur Zeit mit dem Key aktivieren.


 
Das heißt also, dass der PC auf dem das Betriebssystem (noch) installiert ist, neutralisiert werden muss?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Das heißt also, dass der PC auf dem das Betriebssystem (noch) installiert ist, neutralisiert werden muss?


 
In dem Moment wo du das OS im neuen Rechner aktivierst wird es im alten Rechner sofort inaktiv werden.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Unterschiede werden sehr gering sein.
Wozu nimmst du die 256GB SSD? 128GB reicht für Windows, alle wichtigen Programm und den wichtigsten Spielen (mindestens drei).


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> In dem Moment wo du das OS im neuen Rechner aktivierst wird es im alten Rechner sofort inaktiv werden.


 
Durch dich lernt man sehr viel - ein größes Dankeschön an dich, dass du mich/uns hier unterrichtest.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, Stimmt, das installieren dauert ja dann nicht mehr ne halbe stunde xD


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Durch dich lernt man sehr viel - ein größes Dankeschön an dich, dass du mich/uns hier unterrichtest.


 
Du kannst eben mit einem einzigen Key keine zwei Rechner betreiben.
Hast du einen Rechner laufen und aktivierst dann mit dem Key diesen Rechners einen anderen wird automatisch das Windows beim ersten Rechner inaktiv. Es kommt dann der Hinweis dass du noch 30 Tage hast zum aktivieren.
Umgehen kannst du das nicht. Das wäre illegal.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Wozu nimmst du die 256GB SSD? 128GB reicht für Windows, alle wichtigen Programm und den wichtigsten Spielen (mindestens drei).



Gut. hast Recht. Also 128 GB und Intel i5 3570k 

Noch Änderungsvorschläge?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Hmm, Stimmt, das installieren dauert ja dann nicht mehr ne halbe stunde xD


 
Der Sarkasmus ist nicht zu übertönen. 
256GB sind sicher keine schlechte Wahl - Jetzt im Moment aber schon, da in 3 Monaten eine 120 GB SSD von 160 auf 135 Euro hinunterging, mal schauen wie es Weihnachten aussieht.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die besten 120GB SSDs kosten nur 100€-105€.


----------



## reaction (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Umgehen kannst du das nicht. Das wäre illegal.


 Ganz genau, sowas macht man nicht! Mr.Gates will ja auch was verdienen!


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



zaldure schrieb:


> noch änderungsvorschläge?



AMD FX 8150?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die SSD von Samsung ist innerhalb von 5 Tagen von 131 auf 106 runtergegangen 

Sarkasmus, ja bisschen ^^ Aber ich sitz schon locker 10 min vor dem Mafia 1 Setup ^^

Mal schauen wie die SSD sein wird. Notfalls ist das halt so, und kauf mir zu der 128gb eine 256gb, sobald die billiger geworden ist


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Die besten 120GB SSDs kosten nur 100€-105€.


 
Hab schon seit längerem ein Auge auf die S3 Zenith von GEIL geworfen


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich würde auch den FX-8150 nehmen. Am besten auf einem Biostar H61MLV . xD

Das System sieht nun schon sehr gut aus. Hast du dich ins Gehäuse schon verliebt?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



reaction schrieb:


> Ganz genau, sowas macht man nicht! Mr.Gates will ja auch was verdienen!


 
Bill Gates ist ein guter Mann, aber genug Geld hat er schon. Also?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Hast du dich ins Gehäuse schon verliebt?


 

Hast du denn ein schöneres anzubieten?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Hab schon seit längerem ein Auge auf die S3 Zenith von GEIL geworfen


 
Hast dich in den Aufkleber zu sehr verliebt? 
Ich würde eine m4 oder 830 aufgrund der im Forum bekannten Zuverlässigkeit vorziehen.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Hast dich in den Aufkleber zu sehr verliebt?
> Ich würde eine m4 oder 830 aufgrund der im Forum bekannten Zuverlässigkeit vorziehen.


 
Ja der Aufkleber ist echt erste Sahne, wenn der in meinem 3,5" Schacht liegt seh ich den immer an.  
Ich mag Samsung nicht. Aber die Crucial ist wirklich fantastisch. Aber bis ich meinen Rechner kaufen kann ist Haswell eh schon da, und dann ist die SSD bestimmt schon bei 50€ die 120GB, von daher abwarten.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein schöneres anzubieten?


 
Das weiß ich nicht, die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 
Viele beliebte Gehäuse findest du hier -> Link zu geizhals.de

Das Fractal Design Arc ist ein sehr gutes und günstigeres Gehäuse. Das Fractal hat auch gute Lüfter, welche mit der Lüftersteuerung leise zu bringen sind.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das 500R hat auch eine Lüftersteuerung und soll auch sehr gut sein.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Für mich kommt nur ein Gehäuse in Frage das ohne Probleme einen 420er Radiator unterbringen kann. Das wäre bis jetzt nur das NZXT Switch. Glaube ich


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich will ein Case haben in das neben den Rechner auch noch ein Kühlschrank hineinpasst und eine kleine Minibar.


----------



## reaction (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Thermaltake Overseer RX-I mit Sichtfenster (VN700M1W2N) | Geizhals Deutschland oder meins xpredator | Geizhals Deutschland  Ich brauche da was mit Ecken und Kanten, alles rund ist doch lw?!


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Da ist einfach zu wenig Plastik dran.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Das 500R hat auch eine Lüftersteuerung und soll auch sehr gut sein.


 
Das stimmt. Ich wollte dir den Vorschlag machen, weil du vorne geschrieben hast, dass dir nun doch hart ums Geld ist .
Gehäuse deutlich über 60€-80€ sind für Gamingrechner fast schon unvernünftig, bei der Auswahl die es in dem Rahmen gibt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will ein Case haben in das neben den Rechner auch noch ein Kühlschrank hineinpasst und eine kleine Minibar.


 
Ouh Jaa Cocktails, machste mir nen Sex on The Beach?   War deine Aussage etwa eine Verspottung, weil ich einen 420er im Case haben möchte?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der Thermaltake sieht so futuristisch aus ^^
Der Corsair 500 R sieht so schlicht und elegant aus. Vollkommen zeitlos. Wie mein Auto 

Edit: Das Geld ist mir jetzt erstmal zweitrangig, nicht das die Inflation mir das wegfrisst xD


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> machste mir nen Sex on The Beach?



 Du Ferkel  



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> War deine Aussage etwa eine Verspottung, weil ich einen 420er im Case haben möchte?


 
Jeder sucht eben ein Case mit dem gewissen Extra. 

Der perfekte Casemod wäre sicherlich eine Gefriertruhe. 
Da ist es ab Werk schon -20° drin. Kühler geht nicht und gut zu Takten ist der Rechner dann auch.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der perfekte Casemod wäre sicherlich eine Gefriertruhe.
> Da ist es ab Werk schon -20° drin. Kühler geht nicht und gut zu Takten ist der Rechner dann auch.


 
Es ist doch sicherlich nicht unmöglich einen kleinen Kühlschrank, extra für den Rechner zu kaufen, oder? Kam schon jemand auf die Idee?


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wenn schon kalt dann richtig 

Thermaltake Xpressar - neues Gehäuse mit Kompressorkühlung


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Übliche Kühlschränke haben zu wenig Leistung heute. 
Es lohnt sich auch nicht^^.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Wenn schon kalt dann richtig
> 
> Thermaltake Xpressar - neues Gehäuse mit Kompressorkühlung


 
Der Artikel ist 4 Jahre alt. Wo gibt es das Case denn?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kompressorkühlung. Hmm, es gibt doch auch einen Kompressor im Auto. Gibt es dann auch eine Turbokühlung?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Kompressorkühlung. Hmm, es gibt doch auch einen Kompressor im Auto. Gibt es dann auch eine Turbokühlung?


 
Es geht wohl eher um den Kompressor der Klimaanlage. Du kannst ihn aus deinem Auto ausbauen und irgendwie für den Rechner anpassen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Frage zum Lüfterverlauf:
PicFront - Corsair500RKhlung.png


----------



## True Monkey (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hier wäre eins ...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI...0873611158&customid=oesg&ebayCategoryId=42014

caseking hat es leider nicht mehr im sortiment 

Caseking.de » » Thermaltake Xpressar RCS100 Big-Tower - black


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Frage zum Lüfterverlauf:
> PicFront - Corsair500RKhlung.png


 
Ich finde Gehäusebelüftung ist heute nicht mehr so wichtig, dass man sich lange damit spielen muss. 
Du hast ein gedämmtes Gehäuse, da würde ich vorne einen oder zwei Lüfter reinblasen lassen und hinten einen und oben einen raus.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ich hab vorne 2 rein, hinten 1 raus, oben 1 rein, oben 1 raus


----------



## reaction (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> ich hab vorne 2 rein, hinten 1 raus, oben 1 rein, oben 1 raus


 Ich find der obere der rein bläst  der verkackt den ganzen Luftstrom.. Dreh den um, sodass er auch abzieht und gut, bzw besser, ists.

Desweiteren kapier ich den roten Pfeil den du bei der 7970 nach unten gemacht hast nicht, soviel ich weiss wird der grösste Teil der Warmluft nach hinten, da wo die DVI-Ausgänge sind, abtransportiert..


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Theoretisch sind mit einem 60m³/h Lüfter (einer rein, einer raus) 300W Verlustleistung mit einer Differenztemperatur von 15°C abzutransportieren.
Mit je zwei leisen 60m³/h Lüftern (zwei raus, zwei rein), beträgt die theoretische Differenztemperatur 7,5°C. 

Mit mehr als je zwei Lüftern sind nur sehr wenige Grad Celsius zu holen. Noch dazu musst du erst 300W Verlustleistung haben und auch dann transportieren Grafikkarte und Netzteil ohne Gehäuseluft noch Wärme nach außen. 
Mehr als vier Lüfter insgesamt (mMn sogar mehr als zwei-drei), machen keinen Sinn.

Wenn die Theorie interessiert, dann fragen .


----------



## reaction (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Wenn die Theorie interessiert, dann fragen .



Die Theorie interessiert nicht, sie erinnert mich an Schule, also ruhe - es ist Wochenende 

Aber mehr als 4 Lüfter find ich auch unnötig


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann 2 rein und 3 raus? 
Oben passen so gut 2 stück rein

edit: wie wärs wenn ich vorne die 2 durch be quit ersetze und hinten den einen durch be quit und hinten noch einen oben reinmache, also 2 rein 2 raus


2 x 120 vorne
2 x 140 hinten

oder sollte man noch den 200mm an der seite verwenden?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich denke du musst kein Geld in neue/andere Lüfter investieren.  
Ein Lüfter ist leise, fünf Lüfter mit kleinen Strömungshindernissen sind deutlich hörbar. Daher reichen maximal vier absolut aus, eher sogar noch drei. Die regelst du so leise wie du willst.

Mit mehr Lüftern ist nahezu nicht mehr zu holen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

und du meinst, 2 rein 1 raus? wie sieht es da mit überdruck aus?

edit: ich bau erstmal hinten 140 und oben 2 x 140 ein
vorne 2 x 120

ich aktiviere zunächst hinten und vorne und einen von oben 

oben wegen grafikkarte, die pustet nach oben

sollte bedarf bestehen, kann ich den anderen noch aktivieren

Edit: wie habt ihr eure lüfter angelegt?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die drei Gehäuselüfter (zwei vorne, einer hinten) würde ich so verwenden und per Lüftersteuerung regeln lassen.
Höchstens einen günstigen und leisen 140mm Lüfter für oben könntest du noch kaufen. 
Vorne rein, hinten und oben raus.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Habe folgendes gefunden 
http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/Der_perfekte_Airflow/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_5-.JPG


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Interessanter ist der Link zum Fazit des Artikels.
Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit - hardwaremax.net

Bereits zwei Lüfter (einer oben, einer hinten) bieten sehr gute Leistung. 
Nähe der Lüfter zu den Komponenten wird sich positiv aus. Vom Trend ist mehr rein als raus auch gut. 
Und mehr als zwei bis drei Lüfter sind nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Welche Teile werden eigentlich besonders warm am PC? Ich tippe mal auf die CPU und GPU, aber wie ist es mit dem Arbeitsspeicher und anderen Teilen auf dem Mainboard? Müssen die Teile direkt im Luftstrom stehen, oder spielt das keine Rolle?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

In erster Linie werden Prozessorchip und Grafikchip heiß.
Dann gibt es noch die Spannungswandler von Grafikkarte und Prozessor (Umgebung von Prozessor), den RAM und die Festplatten.

Die Spannungswandler der Grafikkarte werden ausreichend von dieser gekühlt (in der Regel).
Die Spannungswandler der CPU werden auch bei normaler Kühlung und hoher Übertaktung kritisch warm. Optimal für diese wären Top-Flow Kühler, allerdings ist das kein Grund einen solchen zu nehmen. 
Die Festplatten sind heute alle in der Temperatur unkritisch.
RAMs sind mit kleinen Heatspreadern bis DDR3-1600 absolut unkritisch in der Regel.

Wenn man in erster Linie auf Grafikchip und Prozessorchip achtet, ist das ausreichend.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Top Flow Kühler sind sowas wie der Thermalright HR-02 Macho?

Machen vieleicht auch Chipsatzkühler sinn? Kühlrippen an die Rams kleben um sicher zu gehen?


----------



## benefull (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nein, der Macho ist ein Tower-Kühler.Der mitgelieferte Boxed-Kühler ist z.B. ein Top-blower Kühler. Das erkennst du auch sofort daran, das er ziemlich kompakt gehalten ist und die Luft nicht aus dem Gehäuse pustet. Solche Kühler sind nicht so leistungsstark, wie die Towerkühler. Daher solltest du lieber einen normalen Towerkühler wie den Macho nehmen .


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der Thermalright HR-02 ist ein gewöhnlicher (Single-)Towerkühler. 
Ein Topflowkühler ist zum Beispiel der be quiet! SR1. Der Luftstrom ist auf das Mainboard gerichtet.
Vorteil ist, das Spannungswandler und RAMs Kühlung erhalten. Nachteilig ist, dass die Wärme dann diffus im Gehäuse sind und nicht wie beim Towerkühler gerichtet nach außen gehen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hallo, braucht man eigentlich für das beste Bild einen HDMI Bildschirm?

Edit:
wie ist dieser bildschirm

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Asus-VS248H-D-Sub-DVI-black-FullHD-LED.html


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die beste Bildqualität erhält man per DVI und HDMI (beide digital, HDMI kann Ton übertragen, DVI nicht).
Der Bildschirm ist sehr gut und neben dem Dell U2312HM für mich die beste Empfehlung.


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Um die Kühlung musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Ram braucht keine Heatspreader, die sind oft nur noch für Marketing und die Optik verbaut. Diese und die restlichen Komponenten werden bereits durch den Luftstrom von einem einblasenden Lüfter in der Front und einem ausblasenden im Heck ausreichend gekühlt.
Ich habe dir hier mal markiert wo du Lüfter installiern solltest und wo nicht. Der im Boden ist eigentlich auch überflüssig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Mehr rein als raus hat den vorteil, dass dir das Gehäuse durch den überdruck nicht so leicht vollstaubt. Natürlich nur wenn bei den einblasenden Luftfilter installiert werden


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Schöne Skizze, müssten mehr Leute so machen! bei mir siehts ganz ähnlich aus


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

@ich111. Das Bild musst du entfernen, du darfst das Bild wegen Copyright nicht verändern.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ach, zum messen der FPS, nutzt ihr da Fraps?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja das Programm ist dafür gut geeignet.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich? Ja, aber nur diE Demo-Version, die ner PCGH beilag


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Free Version reicht auch. Nur Videos kannst du damit nicht aufnehmen. Dazu musst du die Pro Version nehmen die Geld kostet.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Man kann nur  30sek Videos aufnehmen, aber die bringens auch nicht


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was für Spiele sollte man eigentlich direkt mal kaufen, um den PC auszureizen 
COD MW 3?
BF 3?

<-- BF 2142 Zocker


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielleicht eher Prime95?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

nix Prime, wir wollen Spiele Benchmarks


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hier (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/210003-ranking-metro-2033-benchmark-4.html#post4212546) diskutieren sie über nen  Metro33 Benchmark, vielleicht mal reingucken, Metro ist ja auf jeden Fall sehr fordernd


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sehr fordernd sind Metro 2033, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Crysis 2, Battlefield 3 (alle auf höchsten Einstellungen).


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vergiss Anno 2070 nicht. Da ist eine GTX 560 Ti schon zu langsam und dort brauchst du auch CPU Power ohne Ende.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Metro 2033 gefällt mir nen Gameplay Video 

Anno 2070, warte ich bis es günstiger ist, wird wohl eher nicht mein Hauptspiel ^^

omg, metro 2033 kostet nur noch 14 euro, ist sau alt, UND braucht fett ressourcen?! übel ^^


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Total War: Shogun 2 ist auch anspruchsvoll


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Metro 2033 gefällt mir nen Gameplay Video
> 
> Anno 2070, warte ich bis es günstiger ist, wird wohl eher nicht mein Hauptspiel ^^
> 
> omg, metro 2033 kostet nur noch 14 euro, ist sau alt, UND braucht fett ressourcen?! übel ^^


 
Metro habe ich sogar für 2€ oder so gekauft (Steam zu Weihnachten). 
Anno 2070 ist auch ein sehr vornehmer Schlucker.

Allerdings gibt es in fast jedem Spiele eine "Master"-Einstellung, welche nur wenig schlechter aussieht, aber viel Leistung bringt. In Battlefield 3 ist z.B. der optische Unterschied zwischen High und Ultra relativ gering, die Performance kann aber je nach System gut steigen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei Anno kannst du die Post Effekte abschalten. Das bringt 30% mehr Leistung und sieht sogar besser aus als mit.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Grafik runterstellen? Das will ich doch gar net machen, ich will mit den maximalsten Details zocken xD Sonst bräuchte ich net so nen Rechner


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei Anno kannst du die Post Effekte abschalten. Das bringt 30% mehr Leistung und sieht sogar besser aus als mit.


 
Und in Crysis und Crysis Warhead die Shader statt auf Very High auf High. Bringt auch viel Leistung für fast keinen optischen Verlust. Lieber dafür das Antialiasing in Crysis erhöhen, flimmernde Palmen sind grausam.

Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein Spiel mir solcher "Master"-Einstellung untergekommen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich werde immer das bestmöglichste einstellen, das maximalste, egal ob 5% weniger 15% mehr performance bringt, deshalb kauf ich so nen system, und sobald das net mehr läuft wird hochgetaktet, deswegen kauf ich so nen rechner 

Edit:
ich mch die Shader auf Very High und das Antialiasing auf maximum ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aktiviere mal SGSSAA dann klappt dir der Rechner zusammen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

SGSSAA? Wieso klappt da der REchner zusammen? Dann braucht man bessere Teile ....


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Edit:
> ich mch die Shader auf Very High und das Antialiasing auf maximum ^^


 
Das wird in Metro 2033 schön ruckeln, bei durchschnittlich 30fps mit Einbrüchen .
Mit weichen 60fps im Vsync bei FullHD und etwas Antialiasing lassen sich einige Spiele noch nicht spielen (Single GPU).


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Soviel Geld für nen PC und dann doch nur halbe Fahrt voraus...


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> SGSSAA? Wieso klappt da der REchner zusammen? Dann braucht man bessere Teile ....


 
Weil das alle glättet und das kostet Leistung ohne Ende. Kein Rechner schafft 16x SGSSAA flüssig darzustellen.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Da sind RYU und Zaldure aber geknickt jetzt .

Guckt euch die Benchmarks bei computerbase.de gerne an -> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 680 - ComputerBase. 
Dafür auf "Anhang" rechts klicken und die Spiele der Reihe nach ansehen. 

Ein hervorragendes Spielerlebnis hat man mit 60fps @ VSync. Und das ist mit einer HD7970, bei fast allen Spielen möglich.
In ganz extremen Spielen eben meistens einen kleinen Hebel weniger und es flutscht mit Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

VSync? Kann man das im Spiel aktivieren?
60 FPS kk

Sehe gerade ein Video, Modern Warfare 3 mit 4x SGSSAA, das ist ja mal was feines, das will ich auch haben, also dieses SGSSAA ^^

*Battlefield 3 - 1920x1080*

4xAA+FXAA/16xAF:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 680
64,8
	AMD Radeon HD 7970
54,1muss ich da schon hochtakten?!


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich finde Downsampling besser


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

VSync verhindert das zerreißen von Bildern beim horizontalen drehen. Vielleicht kennst du den Effekt, ansonsten im Internet suchen (Youtube,...). 

Jetzt wirds mal langsam zeit für einen Rechner .


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wieso, was ist an Downsampling besser als an SGSSAA?

Sollte man um SGSSAA spielen zu können, die 7970 direkt auf 1250 mhz hochtakten?

Edit: Bestellt ist er schon, lieferbar ab 16.05, bis dahin können Änderungen eingepflegt werden ^^

edit: ist die ati der nvidia bei maximalen details ebenbürdig?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Beim Downsampling werden zu viele Bildpunkte berechnet, als dass es der Monitor anzeigen könnte. Ein Pixel auf dem Bildschirm besteht dann aus der Vermischung mehrerer berechneter Pixel. So werden Kanten "weicher".


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

kann ati auch downsampling?

wieso ist downsampling besser als SGSSAA?


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> kann ati auch downsampling?
> 
> wieso ist downsampling besser als SGSSAA?


 
ATI kann das nicht. AMD schon. 

Downsampling ist nicht besser nur anderes. Leistung kostet das aber auch viel da ja die höhere Auflösung berechnet werden muss.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich finde, dass das Bild schöner aussieht bei Downsampling.

DS geht auch mit AMD-Karten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...n-hd-79xx-downsampling-thread-faq-bilder.html

Hier ein Vergleichsscreenshot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was was ist, aber das rechte gefällt mir besser


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Du siehst da einen Unterschied?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich tu mich ehrlich gesagt schwer, den Unterschied zu sehen (Bild vergrößert). Die Bäume im Hintergrund sehen bei Bild 1 für mich besser aus (weicher).
In Bild 2 ist die Holzfläche rechts neben seiner Kapuze farbkräftiger. Aber von den Kanten her sehe ich echt kaum Unterschied. 

Bewegt ist die Unterscheidung wahrscheinlich leichter.

Edit: Der orange Strauch rechts ist in Bild 2 schärfer und farbiger.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

klar,  ganz klar und deutlich. Das erste ist verschwommen, das zweite klarer


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei Screenshots musst du da immer mit der Lupe suchen wo der Unterschied ist.
Ich schaue mir das lieber im Game an.
Aber Downsampling bei einem Monitor der schon 2560x1600 Pixel hat ist eben nicht so ganz einfach.


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du siehst da einen Unterschied?



Schau mal die Wellen an


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Schau mal die Wellen an


 
Mach mal ein Video davon.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Blätter am rechten Bildrand find ich die Blätter beim zweiten Bild schärfer und das ist so auch der einzigste Unterschied den ich erkenne ^^


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also wer da keinen Unterschied bei den (viel detaillierteren) Reflexionen der Sonne auf der Wasseroberfläche sieht --->>> http://images34.fotki.com/v1126/photos/9/953310/4067545/BobbyLaurelMorphs0083-vi.jpg


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Macht mir Angst


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was für eine grafikkarte sollte man haben, wenn man alles mit 2 - 4 x SGSSAA spielen will, weil SGSSAA noch bissel schärfer ist als downsampling?


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Eine Geforce GT520.

Das ist pauschal nicht zu sagen. Aber wenn du jedes Spiel so willst, dann führt an SLI/Crossfire kein Weg vorbei, das würde ich aber auf keinen Fall empfehlen.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also doch noch gleich ne zweite 7970 bestellen?


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

auf keinen Fall


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, nur was dann ><
Schönste Grafik ist gefragt ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Was für eine grafikkarte sollte man haben, wenn man alles mit 2 - 4 x SGSSAA spielen will, weil SGSSAA noch bissel schärfer ist als downsampling?


 
Bei Full HD solltest du dann schon 2 GPUs benutzen. Alles andere ist zu langsam. Gerade Battlefield 3 oder Metro oder Crysis.


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> auf keinen Fall


 War auf die GT520 bezogen


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bevor Panik ausbricht: 

Auch wenn nicht in jedem Spiel das Maximum an Grafik funktioniert, finden sich (leicht verringerte) Einstellungen, welche sehr schön aussehen.


----------



## Jeanboy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also wenn ich zocke, merke ich keinen Unterschied zwischen 16x FFXXAAA und 20x FXXXAAAAASSSS oder wie die ganze ******* auch heißt... zu einer maximalen Einstellung + bisschen AA.
Hast du beim Zocken die Zeit, dir die Landschaft anzugucken? Klar sollte man Quadrate und Kanten sehen, aber dafür reichen hohe Einstellungen.

Lieber in 2 Jahren 'ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich lauf gerne in Egoshootern rum und schau mir die Landschaft an ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Bevor Panik ausbricht:
> 
> Auch wenn nicht in jedem Spiel das Maximum an Grafik funktioniert, finden sich (leicht verringerte) Einstellungen, welche sehr schön aussehen.


 
Eben. Der Unterschied ist im Game selbst nicht merkbar. Das beste Beispiel ist BF3.
Ob du nun Ultra Setting oder High Settings hast merkst du nicht. Höchstes wenn du mal stehen bleibst und dir Minuten lang die Rauchwolke anschaust.
Aber dann haben sie dich schon längst abgeknallt. 
Hier ist flüssiges Spielen wichtiger und da reichen auch High Settings aus um es gut aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> War auf die GT520 bezogen


 
Ja aber die GT520 sorgt doch für "rasante Grafik" . Steht doch überall in Fertig-PC Angeboten.

Edit: Bevor jemand die Ironie nicht sieht. Einfach "GT520" und "Gaming" in eBay eintippen . Für Spielegenuss auf hohen Einstellungen viiiel zu schwach.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Panik? Wer hat hier Panik? 

Also HD geht dann auch nur mit ner 2. Graka?


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kann man mit der 7970 ohne SGSSAA auf FullHD spielen?


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Würde sagen ja (ob flüssig ist die Frage) sollte eigentlich klappen


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ihr spielt eure spiele nicht auf maximaler grafik oO


----------



## FreezerX (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Seht euch doch einfach die Benchmarks an. 
Über 60FPS läuft ein Spiel sehr flüssig (60Hz Monitor). Ab 40-45FPS läuft ein Spiel für die meisten auch noch sehr gut und es sind keine großen Einbrüche zu erwarten.
Und diese Limits schafft die HD7970 in den allermeisten Spielen auf FullHD und Antialiasing und höchsten Einstellungen. 

Aber einfach mal selber durch die Benches verschiedener Testseiten lesen und auf die FPS achten .


----------



## coroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich spiel so gut wie gar nicht (hab kein Metro2033 usw.)


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

NÖÖÖÖ!!!!  Ich werds bald erleben und berichte dann wie was läuft.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Edit: Wenn der Rechner da ist, wird der zusammengeschraubt und alles mögliche wird euch vorgestellt


----------



## ich111 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sehr schön, dass du Bilder machst.  
Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenbau


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mittwoch wird versendet, vllt Freitag, aber wahrscheinlich eher Samstag da 
CPU erst ab 16.05 lieferbar


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hmm, 

G.Skill hat ja neue Rams rausgebracht, die Ares Klasse. Die orangenen 2133er mit 1,5 V mit 11 11 11 31 kosten nur 13 Euro mehr als die Venegance 1600 mit 1,5 V 9 9 9 24
Sind die Ares schneller als die Venegance? 

Ich weiß Arbeitsspeicher hatten wir schon öfters, aber die sind komplett neu und mit 1,5 V und vllt deshalb mehrere % effektiver beim spielen, vllt auch für SGSSAA oder MMAA und wie die alle heißen


----------



## Softy (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das kannst Du Dir sparen, erstmal wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken und zum anderen ist der RAM nur ein Marketing Gag. Denn so ziemlich jeder RAM läuft mit 2133MHz und CL11.

Ich habe diesen hier: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866), und der läuft problemlos mit 2133MHz, aber besseren Latenzen (10-11-10-24 1T).

Wenn Du also die letzten paar Punkte in Benchmarks rausquetschen willst, würde ich schnellen RAM kaufen, ansonsten ist das totale Geldverschwendung.

Außerdem läuft der o.g. Ares RAM mit 1,5 - 1,6 Volt. Ich würde RAM mit 1,5 Volt Maximalspannung nehmen.


----------



## Zaldure (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nagut die ramsache hat sich dann erledigt. danke und gute nacht

Edit: Guten Morgen

Frage:
Was ist besser, den Macho die Luft durch die Kühlrippen drücken lassen, oder durch die Kühlrippen ziehen
Also Lüfter Richtung I/O oder Richtung Laufwerke?

Edit:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1054280

Der Macho soll sogar bei hohen Kühlkörpern passen


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich würde sagen der sollte hintenraus drücken


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Genau. Der Lüfter sollte über den RAM-Modulen sein, und die Luft durch den Kühler in Richtung Hecklüfter drücken.


----------



## RYU1234 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Noch nix da


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Tag 1, der nun ewig fühlenden Wartezeit:
CPU ist anstatt am 16.05.2012 erst am 18.05.2012 lieferbar


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abwarten und Kaffe trinken


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

würden ins extreme 4, 2 x 7970, 1 x wlan pci, 1 x soundkarte pci -e passen? oder wird das zu eng wegen abluft?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Immer rein damit. Kein Problem.


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Passt schon, Kühlung wird aufwendig, aber es passt


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hmm, wunderbar, hab schon platzprobleme befürchtet. weil die 7970 2 slots belegen


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> würden ins extreme 4, 2 x 7970, 1 x wlan pci, 1 x soundkarte pci -e passen? oder wird das zu eng wegen abluft?



Thoretisch ja. Ich würde aber einen WLAN Stick verwenden, sonst wird die WLAN Karte zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten gegrillt


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Thoretisch ja. Ich würde aber einen WLAN Stick verwenden, sonst wird die WLAN Karte zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten gegrillt


 Ich serviere gegrillte W-Lan-karten Burger, heute mit 2 HD 7970 als Brötchen


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hrhr, wlanstick, hmm, entweder SGSSAA oder WlanKarte  

schwere Entscheidung


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

W-Lan Stick, den kannst du auch noch für andere Geräte verrwenden


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Günstiger ist es mit WLAN Karte


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Naja, aber SGSSAA + Wlan Stick oder MSAA mit Wlan Karte
Das ist doch die Frage ^^ und halt beim 1. 400 Euro mehr Ausgaben ^^

2 x 7970er sollten echt richtig Power haben 

Da sollte ein 580 Watt Netzteil reichen
Edit: 

Was hat mehr power
2 x 7970 oder 1 x gtx 690?


----------



## FreezerX (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Warte die Leistung von einer Karte ab . Du wirst sehr bald merken ob du noch eine Grafikarte willst, oder nicht.


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielleicht auch ne HD 7990?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ne HD 7990?


 
Die wird wahrscheinlich sehr leise sein.


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ist die GTX 690 leiser?


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vermutlich ist alles leiser als eine AMD Dual-GPU  Karte 

Die GTX690 ist für eine mGPU Karte relativ leise.


----------



## FreezerX (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die 7990 wird vermutlich deutlich stärker von Mikrorucklern geplagt sein. Bereits vor der GTX690 war nVidia in dem Bereich besser und die GTX690 brachte noch eine deutliche Verbesserung.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Ist die GTX 690 leiser?


 
Die ist recht leise wenn du bedenkst dass sie eine TDP von 300 Watt hat.
Ein Kühler wie der Alpenföhn K2 schafft wohl eine TDP von 200 Watt. Die GraKa hat noch mal 100 Watt mehr.
Wie schnell müssten beim K2 die Lüfter drehen damit er 300 Watt TDP wegbekommt? 
Der wird dann sehr laut werden und dafür ist die Grafikkarte schon relativ leise.

Was die 7990 schafft muss sich zeigen. Aber eine 7970 ist schon recht laut in Referenz.



FreezerX schrieb:


> Die 7990 wird vermutlich deutlich stärker von Mikrorucklern geplagt sein. Bereits vor der GTX690 war nVidia in dem Bereich besser und die GTX690 brachte noch eine deutliche Verbesserung.



Interessant ist aber dass Nvidia vom Hauseigenen Chip -- dem NF200 -- zum PLX gewechselt ist -- weil der PCIe 3.0 kann und das eigenen Gewächs nicht. 
AMD benutzt seit Jahren PLX für ihre Multi GPU Karte.


----------



## RYU1234 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber auf die Frage zurück zu kommen.

Was ist besser: GTX 690, oder 2 x 7970?


----------



## coroc (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie schnell müssten beim K2 die Lüfter drehen damit er 300 Watt TDP wegbekommt?


 Dann fliegt der Pc weg


----------



## FreezerX (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Aber auf die Frage zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Was ist besser: GTX 690, oder 2 x 7970?


 
Besser ist es, beides bleiben zu lassen .
Ich finde ersteres "besser". Die Nachteile wären mir zu hoch.




Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber dass Nvidia vom Hauseigenen Chip -- dem NF200 -- zum PLX gewechselt ist -- weil der PCIe 3.0 kann und das eigenen Gewächs nicht.
> AMD benutzt seit Jahren PLX für ihre Multi GPU Karte.


 
Das ist echt interessant, das wusste ich nicht. Aber die Frameverläufe sprechen für sich (und für nVidia).
Verwunderlich wenn die Erklärung stimmt.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Aber auf die Frage zurück zu kommen.
> 
> Was ist besser: GTX 690, oder 2 x 7970?


 
2 einzelne Karten sind immer besser.


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Warte die Leistung von einer Karte ab . Du wirst sehr bald merken ob du noch eine Grafikarte willst, oder nicht.


 
Hab mal mein derzeitiges System in die Signatur gehauen. Vielleicht denke ich deswegen direkt an zwei Grafikkarten ^^


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Hab mal mein derzeitiges System in die Signatur gehauen. Vielleicht denke ich deswegen direkt an zwei Grafikkarten ^^


 
Die ATI 3850 ist heute deutlich besser als das was Nvidia damals noch hatte. 
Und der AMD X2 hat doch lange halten oder?
Der neue Rechner wird ebenso lange halten und 2 Karten sind einfach sinnfrei weil die meisten Games sowieso Konsolenportierungen sind.
Und die anderen Games die nicht von der Konsole kommen sind Rollenspiele und die haben sowieso immer sehr geringe Hardwareanforderungen.


----------



## ich111 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich binn eigentlich mit 4xMSAA schon relativ zufrieden (SSAA ist schon besser aber mir ist es nicht Wert das doppelte zu zahlen) und das schaft eine 7970 locker.


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hab mir The Witcher enhanced edition geholt, das läuft mir auch mit 30 fraps (zeitweise 10) und 1024 x 768 und niedrige details ...

Ich denke immer noch, das liegt an der Grafikkarte  

Deshalb will ich ja was tolles wo alles super toll läuft mit vielen details ^^

Edit: Hab mir auch metro und mw 3 geholt xD soll alles ein hochgenuss werden *g*


----------



## FreezerX (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Crysis und BF3 finde ich kann man mehr genießen als Metro und MW3 . 
Vor allem Metro ist spielerisch sehr linear.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Ich hab mir The Witcher enhanced edition geholt, das läuft mir auch mit 30 fraps (zeitweise 10) und 1024 x 768 und niedrige details ...
> 
> Ich denke immer noch, das liegt an der Grafikkarte


 
the Witcher ist ein extremes Beispiel. Das läuft bei mir auch nur so gerade eben mit null Bildoptimierungen -- trotz Multi GPU.
Das Games ist extrem schlecht für den PC umgesetzt. Da fehlt ein Performance Patch. Der kommt aber nicht.


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Crysis 2? Ach genau, das wollte ich doch kaufen, naja nächstesmal. 
BF 3 weiß net, ob das noch gut ist, wegen den Verschlimmbesserungen. Erfahrungswerte?

Metro und MW 3 zum schauen wie gut die Grafikkarte ist
Metro sah auch ganz interessant aus zujm spielen. MW3 ist für MP mit ryu ^^

Vllt muss man die Grafikkarte direkt hochtakten. Nicht das es ruckelt.

Edit: Die Enhanced Edition ist auch nicht auf performance gestellt?


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das bedeutet nur dass du da noch ein paar Beigaben hast. Das Game selbst ist immer das gleiche.


----------



## Softy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also der Umstieg von einer HD3850 auf eine HD7970 wird wie Tag und Nacht sein. 

Ich würde auf Multi-GPU pfeifen, der ganze SGSSAA- und Downsampling-Kram ist im Endeffekt nur Marketing-Blödsinn der Grafikkartenhersteller, um den Leuten die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mit Downsampling und SSAA ist aber das Bild noch besser ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Also der Umstieg von einer HD3850 auf eine HD7970 wird wie Tag und Nacht sein.
> 
> Ich würde auf Multi-GPU pfeifen, der ganze SGSSAA- und Downsampling-Kram ist im Endeffekt nur Marketing-Blödsinn der Grafikkartenhersteller, um den Leuten die Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen


 
Oder für Camper, die in der hintersten Ecke sitzen, um sich jeden einzelnen Pixel genau anzuschauen 


Wenn das Geld da ist, würde ich eher jede neue Generation die beste Single Core Grafikkarte holen und kein SLI/Dual, da ja jährlich neue rauskommen


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Mit Downsampling und SSAA ist aber das Bild noch besser ^^


 
Nur wenn du dabei sehr viel an der Shisha ziehst.


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wenn du dabei sehr viel an der Shisha ziehst.



Selbst ohne Shisha, und sollte da nicht wirklich was geändert haben, dann mit Einbildungskraft und der erfolgreichen Marketings ^^

Edit: Gehäuse und Windows wurden verschickt ^^


----------



## ich111 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Du läufst doch rum und stehst nicht aufm gleichen Fleck um dir jeden Pixel einzeln mit dem Mikroskop anzuschauen. MSAA drüberbügeln, dann sind die Flimmernden Kanten weg, über die sich die (vor allem amerikanischen) Konsoleros oft aufregen und das Game für schlecht befinden anstatt die Hardware für veraltet zu betrachten. Die glauben ja auch dass die Konsolen Full-HD schaffen


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

kk, dann mach ich erstma alles bis auf SSAA auf maximum

Edit:

Macht Nvidia bessere spiele bilder als amd? ^^

Also nicht von FPS sondern vom angucken


----------



## FreezerX (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Da ist nur noch sehr geringer Unterschied zwischen Nvidia und AMD.


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Macht Nvidia bessere spiele bilder als amd? ^^



Du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## Zaldure (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Keinen Unterschied. Hmm

Sind die 2 x GTX 580 stärker als die 7970?


----------



## ich111 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, aber auch nur wenn SLI unterstützt wird. Aber Mikroruckler können bei MultiGPU-Systemen die FPS die du mehr hast zunichte machen.
Mit Stromverbrauch von 2 580ern ist aber nicht zu spaßen. Ich denke Threshold kann dir davon ein Lied singen, da grillt nämlich auch noch der 3930k@4,5Ghz mit


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Sind die 2 x GTX 580 stärker als die 7970?


 
Ja sind sie. Aber dafür verbrauchen sie auch 4x soviel Strom und erzeugen 8x soviel Lärm.


----------



## RYU1234 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Tower und Windows sind schonmal da.


----------



## Zaldure (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei mir ist nur Windows da, 3 x >< darf direkt 1 x zurückschicken *seufz*

Wenigstens werden die Keys auf ner 4er karte plastik geliefert xD 

Jetzt weiß ich schonma wie billig die sind ^^


Änderungen an meinem System fallen mir nicht mehr ein. Gar keine ^^


----------



## RYU1234 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mhh...


----------



## RYU1234 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hab zwar schon an PCs geschraubt, aber um sicher zu gehen stell ich die Frage:

Auf was sollte man umbedingt achten, wenn man nen PC zusammen schraubt?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar schon an PCs geschraubt, aber um sicher zu gehen stell ich die Frage:
> 
> Auf was sollte man umbedingt achten, wenn man nen PC zusammen schraubt?



Vorher die Heizung berühren, um keine elektrostatische Aufladung an die empfindlichen Teile weiterzugeben 
Bitte dann aber nicht mit Wollsocken aufm Teppich rumlaufen 

Am besten auch eine Isomatte unterlegen (kann sich auch nicht aufladen)


----------



## Scroll (16. Mai 2012)

Wurde mal sagen das du dich vorher geerdet hast zur sicherheit nicht das du dich an den bauteilen plotzlich entladst. Einfach vorher an den heizkorper oder ahnliches langen.

Mfg


----------



## RYU1234 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Danke für den Tipp. Gibt es sonst noch etwas was man umbedingt nicht vergeigen sollte?


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Gibt es sonst noch etwas was man umbedingt nicht vergeigen sollte?


 
Unnötige Gewalt... Wenn etwas nicht abgeht, nicht passt, solltest du dir erst genau alles anschauen bzw. die Gebrauchsanweisung lesen 

Die Schrauben nur handfest anziehen


----------



## Zaldure (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, wenn man die Schrauben vom Lüfter rausdreht und den Schraubenzieher in die andere Hand nimmt ,nicht ruckartig bewegen, sonst hast du kratzer im Lack ^^ 

Nein, mir ist es nicht passiert, naja nicht am neuen gehäuse


----------



## Zaldure (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hier mal ein Bild vom Gehäuse, aufgenommen mit einem Mobiltelefon



http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/xejhqwem/IMG_20120516_175632.jpghttp://img7.imagebanana.com/img/xejhqwem/IMG_20120516_175632.jpg


Wieso wird das Bild nicht direkt hier angezeigt?


----------



## Softy (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Wieso wird das Bild nicht direkt hier angezeigt?



Dazu musst Du das Bild hier direkt hochladen (über "Anhänge verwalten").


----------



## Zaldure (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mal schauen ob es jetzt klappt


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## FreezerX (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Schöne flache Tastatur! Aber ist die so braun meliert oder einfach dreckig?  
Das Gehäuse sieht riesig aus und die durch die weiße Farbe verschmälerte schwarze Front betont das ganz schön .


----------



## Zaldure (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das eine schwarze, mit Klavierlack überzogene, Cherry Tastatur ^^ 
Und nein, die ist nicht dreckig. Die Farbe kommt wohl von meiner schlechten Handykamera im Zusammenspiel mit dem Licht zustande. Ich leih mir noch eine Digitalkamera aus, aber erst wenn die Teile von Mindfactory da sind. 

Die Teile von MF sind sogar schon unterwegs, voraussichtliche Lieferung 18.05.2012, reale Lieferung 16.05.2012


----------



## Zaldure (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wieso habt ihr den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks nicht empfohlen, sondern den Macho HR-02?


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weil der Macho ein sehr gutes P/L hat
warum fragst du nach dem Silver Arrow?


----------



## Zaldure (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ich hab gelesen, das sei der teuere bruder des machos ^^


----------



## coroc (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kann gut sein, aber normalerweise reicht der Macho aus, und wenn der Macho versagt, macht auch der Silver Arrow auch keine Verbesserung


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E AMD und Intel - Hardware, Notebooks nicht empfohlen, sondern den Macho HR-02?


 
Weil der einen Haufen Geld mehr kostet und nur im absoluten Grenzbereich etwas besser ist.


----------



## Zaldure (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ah ok, danke fürs beantworten


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Alles da, alles zusammen geschraubt, PC ist an, aber ich bekomme kein Bild auf den Schirm. Was mach ich falsch, oder was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Alles da, alles zusammen geschraubt, PC ist an, aber ich bekomme kein Bild auf den Schirm. Was mach ich falsch, oder was hab ich falsch gemacht?


 
Nimm mal die integrierte Grafikeinheit und nicht die Grafikkarte

geht das?


----------



## ich111 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Laufen die Lüfter, hörst du einen beep-Code (wenn noch kein Lautsprecher am Header anschgeschlossen worden ist solltest du es jetzt tun)?


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kein Anschluss geht, also weder Mainboard, noch Graka.

Lüfter laufen und aus dem PC kommt am Anfang so nen tut tut


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hast Du 2x Strom ans Board angeschlossen? Und 2x Strom an die Grafikkarte?


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Einmal Strom ans Board. den 24 Pin Stecker. Muss der 8 Pin ATX 12V auch dran?
Graka hat 2 mal Strom


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Jo, der 8 PIN ATX 12V muss auch ran.


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Jop, sonst bekommt die CPU keinen Saft


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

LÄUFT xD Danke euch Süßen


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bitte schön


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> LÄUFT xD Danke euch Süßen



Deshalb sollte man immer Betriebsanleitungen lesen 

Ich lese dich aber auch nie


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Na hab ich doch überflogen, aber ich hab den bewusst abgelassen, weil ich dachte das der nicht dran muss, sondern der 24Pin Stecker reicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Genau wieso einen Stecker dran machen.


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hab immer noch einen Stecker vom Gehäuse der frei ist und absolut keine Ahnung was ich mit dem machen soll. Ist nen 3Pin Stecker.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Lüfter?


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Lüfter laufen alle.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ist es ein schwarzer oder weißer Kunststoffstecker, und steht was drauf?


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ein Schwarzer, steht leider nix drauf. Auf dem Mb finde ich keinen Platz für den Stecker. Ich mache gleich nen Foto und stell das mal rein.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weglassen. Feuerlöscher bereit halten .

Wird ein zusätzlicher 3Pin Lüfteranschluss sein.


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

So..., Bild kommt gleich, Handy muss erst aufladen damit es Fotos machen kann...
Mir ist eben aufgefallen das die Graka auch nicht erkannt wird. Gibt auch kein Ausgangssignal.

Asrock Programm sagt das der Steckplatz leer ist wo eigentlich die Graka drin ist. Vieleicht der verkehrte Steckplatz? xD Ich habe den genommen der am nächsten an der CPU ist.

Nun hab ich die Graka mal umgesteckt, aber das selbe Spiel...


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Grafikkarte defekt?


----------



## Softy (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Funktioniert der Monitor / das Monitorkabel? Hast Du das Kabel an der Grafikkarte eingesteckt? Wenn Du ein Board mit Grafikschnittstelle hast, schließ da mal den Monitor an, ob Du über die IGP ein Bild bekommst.


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Graka hat er nu gefressen. Hab die nochmal hin und her gesteckt, Treiber de- und neu instaliert und nu geht sie. Warum auch immer sie vorher nicht ging, ich hab es jetzt wie am Anfang.
Vieleicht ein Software Problem?


----------



## coroc (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kann sein, aber Hauptsache sie geht


----------



## RYU1234 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Seh ich genauso!  Besten Dank nochmal für eure tolle Hilfe!


----------



## Zaldure (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich glaub mein Mainboard Extreme 4 ist hinne ... CPU Lüfter dreht sich Laufwerk geht auf und zu  Das wars ... Tastatur wird nicht grün, Maus wird nicht aktiviert, System bootet nicht  ATX Kabel und das 4er ATX Kabel raus und rein gesteckt Monitor an Onboard und Grafikkarte  Nichts passiert  Kabel zur Soundkarte ist warm geworden ...   Jemand hilfen oder bestätigungen, dass es sich um das mainboard scheinbar handelt?


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bau alles auseinander. Dann auf den Tisch legen und mit der Minimalkonfiguration starten.


----------



## Zaldure (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

und die wäre?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

versuche mal dies: ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - PC geht an, aber Bildschirm bleibt schwarz


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Keine Grafikarte. Nutze die IGP. Nur einen RAM Baustein und nur eine HDD oder noch besser keine HDD.
Auch ohne Peripherie musst du zumindest ins Bios kommen.


----------



## Zaldure (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Auf dem Board ist alles dunkel, sollte da kein Aktiv licht brennen?  edit alles abgebaut  kein unterschied


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Leuchtet keine Diode auf dem Board?
Dann liegt es entweder am Board oder am Netzteil.


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

hört sich nach boarddefekt an.


----------



## Zaldure (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Netzteil, weiß net, cpu lüfter dreht sich und laufwerk geht auf und zu, ist das dann kaputt?  ich denke eher board, das bleibt tot


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

das laufwerk muss nicht gleich kaputt sein, wenn es auf und zu geht.


----------



## Zaldure (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Nein, damit meine ich, es fließt strom, und board ist dunkel, also denke ich, board kaputt, blödes asrock xD


----------



## Westcoast (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

wenn da nichts leuchtet liegt es wohl am board, die diode müsste leuchten beim start. hast nur pech gehabt und ein montagsmodell erwischt.
pech kann man aber bei jedem herstellermodell haben, asrock muss nicht gleich übergreifend schlecht sein.


----------



## FreezerX (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ist das Mainboard außerhalb des Gehäuses? 
Sind der 20/24Pin und der 8Pin am Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

am wichtigsten beim einbau sind die abstandshalter, genau da platzieren wo die löcher mit zinn umkreist sind. nicht zuviele nehmen. ansonsten hat man schnell einen kurzschluss.


----------



## Zaldure (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mainboard ist eingebaut
ich hab den ATX stecker angesteckt


8 pin ist nicht angeschlossen


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Westcoast schrieb:


> am wichtigsten beim einbau sind die abstandshalter, genau da platzieren wo die löcher mit zinn umkreist sind. nicht zuviele nehmen. ansonsten hat man schnell einen kurzschluss.


 
Kann ich nur bekräftigen. Als ich vor Äonen meinen ersten Rechner gebaut habe hatte ich zwei zu viel, und das Mainboard war hinüber.
Abstandshalter dürfen nur da sein, wo auch tatsächlich Löcher sind.




Zaldure schrieb:


> Mainboard ist eingebaut
> ich hab den ATX stecker angesteckt
> 
> 
> 8 pin ist nicht angeschlossen



Warum nicht? Ohne geht nix.


----------



## Westcoast (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

8pin brauchst du doch für die cpu. cpuzusatzstromanschluss.


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Den Fehler kenn ich doch woher.


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

 Da machen beide wohl den selben Fehler^^ Sprecht ihr euch eh nicht ab?


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das 2. was ich ihn gefragt hab war ob er Stecker 1 und Stecker 8 montiert hat, aber das hat er wohl grad überlesen gehabt


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Man sollte das mal anpassen und in der Beschreibung Fett reindrucken das Stecker 1 auf jedenfall auch angeschlossen werden muss. xD


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Den Fehler machen einige und so ganz versteh ichs noch nicht^^ Gucken was das Netzteil für Anschlüsse hat, gucken was das Mainboard für Anschlüsse hat und dann ->


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich wollt am Anfang den auch dran machen, also den 8 Pin. Dann hab ich in der Anleitung gelesen und war anschließend der Ansicht das es nicht nötig ist den anzuschließen wenn man den 20/24 Pin anschließt. ^^


----------



## FreezerX (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich warte auch noch auf dem Tag an dem sich die PC Teile gegenseitig auspacken und selbst zusammenbauen .


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Für irgendwas muss so ein Forum ja gut sein.


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Läuft jetz alles?


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bi mir ja, Zaldure baut grad wieder alles zusammen.


----------



## ich111 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Auf AHCI stellt ihr schon vor der windowsinstallation um. Am besten auch nur die SSD anstecken, auf der Windows installiert werden soll, nicht dass windows irgenwelche sachen (bootloader etc) auf die HDD schreibt


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Zaldure hat nu alles zusammen und nur die Lüfter bewegen sich wohl nen mm dann ist ende... Was ist falsch? Jemand ne idee?


----------



## RYU1234 (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was ist AHIC? Warum sollte man das umschalten und wo schalte ich das um? Windows ist bei mir schon drauf, nochmal alles runter?


----------



## coroc (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ahci ict schwer zu erklären, ich Kahns nicht so gut.
umstellen musst du im UEFI, dann werden die Lesebefehle geordnet und dann ausgeführt, ohne AHCI werden die Lesebefehle ungeordnet aus geführt, was natürlich länger braucht.

bei ,mir ging es ohne Windoof neuinstallation, allerdings weiß ich so 100%ig wie mans macht


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Advanced Host Controller Interface


----------



## Zaldure (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Guten Morgen,

der gute 8 pin stecker, schön versteckt hinterm Macho ...
Also doch nicht kaputt, noch mehr Trauer erspart geblieben 

AHCI, da lese ich was mit bootreihenfolge, SSD oder DVD 
Habe die Rams manuell auf 1600 mhz und xmp profile gestellt im UEFI modus, richtig so?

Bilder kommen so nach und nach, hatte jetzt nur handykamera, andere ist kaputt, diesesmal richtig ^^


lg

Zaldure

Edit: Meine Maus geht nicht an, während der win 7 installation


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, das mit dem XMP Profil ist richtig so.


Wegen der Maus, probier mal einen anderen USB-Port.


----------



## Zaldure (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Habe 4 andere versucht, das einzige was funktionert, über meinen USB Hub ...


----------



## Softy (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Seltsam. Naja, dann kannst Du ja erstmal Windows fertig installieren, vllt. installiert Windows das selber einen passenden Maustreiber, oder Du installierst den selbst nachträglich


----------



## Zaldure (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ok, jetzt geht die maus

aber die vorderen beiden lüfter drehen sich nicht, glaub die bkeommen kein strom ><
bestimmt was kaputt

alles angeschlossen, rechner bleibt wieder dunkel ><

cpu lüfter deht sich ne sekunde dann dunkel

stromstecker sound raus, geht zur hälfte

soundkarte raus, monitor geht an


edit:
stromkabel ausgetauscht, soundkarte rein, angeschlossen, lüfter vorne angeschlossen ><, jetzt startet alles


stromkabel von bequit defekt, ma sehen ob ich das ding zurückschicken muss oder ob die mir ein neues schicken

Kostenlose hotline, da ruf ich am montag mal an und frag die was ich machen soll, MF brauch ich wegen einem kabel glaub ich nicht anschreiben

kein sound bis ich das neue stromkabel habe *seufz*


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Brauchst du überhaupt ein neues Stromkabel für die Soundkarte? Die kannste doch einfach noch an 'nen 4-Pin Anschluss dranstecken...


----------



## Zaldure (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

soundkarte braucht so nen 4 pin und einen diskettenanschluss 
und das kabel mit dem fdd anschluss ist kaputt

und dem kabel hab ich am meisten vertraut 

10h, naja, wenigstens fehler gefunden


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Morgen,

ich bin derzeiz noch bissel am kämpfen mit dem System.

Andere Frage.
Was habt ihr mit pagefile.sys und hiberfil.sys gemacht? braucht fast 14 gb und die ssd ist nur 128 gb groß >< hätte doch die 256 nehmen sollen 

lg
Zaldure


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Du kannst den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher verkleinern:

Systemsteuerung --> System --> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Leistung --> erweitert --> virtueller Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Danke.

Ach vom Asus Laufwerk sollte man absehen, laut und liest nicht alle DVD´s. 

Lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben, bis 30 Euro, für was besseres ... ^^


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Welches Laufwerk hast Du genau?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

War zu faul nachzulesen,
gibts dafür Treiber? Wenn ja einfach mal aktualisieren


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

*Das Laufwerk hat zunächst die DVD abgespielt, jetzt nicht mehr. Laptop spielt die DVD problemlos ab. Ergo, Asus hat eine Macke ^^

Gehäuse:*
1 x Corsair Carbide 500R Midi-Tower, white - gedämmt (gefällt mir)

*Betriebssystem*
1 x Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit OEM (gefällt mir)

*Gehäuselüfter:*
2 x 140x140x25mm be quiet! Silent Wings 2 (gefällt mir)

*Grafikkarte:*
1 x 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (gefällt mir)

*Festplatte:*
1 x 128GB Samsung 830 Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s/ MLC Toggle  (gefällt mir)
*
Mainboard:*
1 x ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 (gefällt mir)

*DVD Laufwerk:*
1 x Asus DRW-24B5ST/BLK/B schwarz bulk (scheint defekt zu sein)

*Wlan-Adapter:*
1 x TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN951N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s PCI (gefällt mir)
*
Netzteil:*
1 x 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM E9 80+ Gold Modular (gefällt mir, bis auf das defekte Kabel)
*
CPU-Kühler:*
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho - Special Edition (gefällt mir)

*CPU:*
1 x Intel Core i7-3570K Box, LGA1155 (gefällt mir)
*
Arbeitsspeicher:*
1 x 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9 (gefällt mir)



*Auslagerungsdatei abgeschaltet*


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist doof, dann musst Du den Brenner wohl umtauschen 

Wie ist Dein Eindruck der Lautstärke der Grafikkarte (im Idle)?


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ich mal geguckt, bei ASUS gibts auch keine Treiber für das Ding


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wenn der Macho sich nicht ständig auf maximal drehen würde, könnnte ich vielleicht die Grafikkarte heraushören. 

Edit: Was mache ich mit hiberfil.sys?

Danke Coroc für das gucken.

Macho, 1251 rpm, cpu 36 Grad


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielleicht einfach mal den Mcho-Lüfter für ein paar Sekunden anhalten, so schlimm ist das auch nicht


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich fass da doch nicht rein 

Danach isses kaputt

Hilfreicher wäre es, wenn der sich ma langsamer drehen würde ^^

Fan speed: 900~1300RPM (PWM controlled)

hab den Macho an CPU Fan 1 vom extreme 4 gesteckt


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich habs gemacht... mein boxed lüfter angehalten, und meine Finger sind noch dran

Wieso nicht?


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Weil ich dann bestimmt was kaputt mache 

LiteOn DVD-Brenner iHAS524 SATA Schwarz Retail - Hardware, Notebooks

das soll das neue laufwerk werden


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sieht vernünftig aus... Kenne mich aber sio 100%ig aus mit LWs


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vom LG GH24NS hört man nur Gutes  Den würde ich nehmen.

Wenn Du den Ruhezusstand deaktivierst, kannst Du die hiberfile.sys löschen: Windows 7: Ruhezustand (hiberfil.sys) deaktivieren | Tutorial/HowTo | IMA - Informationen Mal Anders

Den Lüfter vom Macho kannst Du im BIOS oder über eine Software (Speedfan) oder auch über eine Software, die beim Board dabei ist, runterregeln (AXTU).


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Wenn ich im Bios die Temperatur der CPU auf 45 Grad erhöhe, dann dürfte der macho langsamer laufen, oder?


----------



## Softy (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, bis 70°C ist kein Problem für die CPU. Im Dauerbetrieb achte ich darauf, dass die Temperaturen unter 60°C bleiben.


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bei COD MW 3 ist die Temperatur auf 39 Grad hoch xD 

So, Ruhezustand deaktiviert,. bei ner Bootzeit von paar Sekunden braucht man sowas nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

39° sind ja locker im Rahmen, mien Pc soll auch so schnell booten, aber kein Geld keine Aufbesserungen


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

So, Macho dreht mit 750 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Lautstärke, äh ich höre  nichts, hab direkt noch jemand gefragt ob er was hört, nichts ^^

Das heißt, der Macho ist lauter als die Grafikkarte XD


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und wie laut ist jetzt die Graka?


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich empfinde die Grafikkarte als leise. Ich höre das der Rechner an ist, aber naja, das wars auch schon. Wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere, höre ich die leichten lüfterbewegungen

Ich glaub, was ich da höre, sind die frontlüfter ^^

mal durch silent wings ersetzen ^^


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Oder durch Papst Lüfter PCGH in Gefahr - Mega-Papst-Luefter im Test - YouTube

Ne Enermax kämen vielleicht noch in Frage


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Be Quit bauen ordentliche Lüfter

Papst Lüfter kommen mir nicht in den Rechner, ich brauch da nichts katholisches drin 

Enermax Cluster sind auch gut, sind die besser als die be quit? (leiser)


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich kenne sie nicht, aber jeder Mensch nimmt Lautstärke unterschiedlich wahr, d.h. ich kann das Geräusch dass dein Macho macht als störend empfinden, 

ich dachte eher an tb silence oder die Appolish


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ach, ich mach mein Be Quit Sortiment voll, 2 x Silent Wings 2 und gut ist  ich fang jetzt nicht mit mischen an  

Bzw. Ich schau mir mal den Service von Be Quit an, wenn die mir ein neues Stromkabel direkt zukommen lassen, werden es be quit lüfter, ansonsten enermax  

Edit: soll ich nen video drehen ^^ dann hörste es ja, oder auch nicht


----------



## coroc (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Be Quit


 
Kenn ich noch gar nicht


----------



## Zaldure (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann eben be quit! 

Ich hab jetzt 20 sek das handy übern tower gehalten und nen video gedreht

kostenlos Dateien hochladen bei File Upload X

edit

ich installier dann mal ebe nnoch the witcher ^^ 

mal sehen wie das läuft

Das Asus kann DVD´s, die nicht bis zum Rand beschrieben sind, lesen  Immerhin etwas ^^ Also kommt das schlechte Ding zurück zu MF und das von LG wird bestellt samt 2 x 120 mm silent wings 2


----------



## Threshold (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Silent Wings sind sehr gut. Wenn du damit gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hast bleib dabei.


----------



## RYU1234 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Huhu,
 ich habe eben mal FurMark 1.10.1, 1920 x 1080, 4 MSAA 15 Minuten laufen lassen. Folgene Werte kamen dabei raus:

20425 frames, 22 FPS, 62°C

Resolution: 1920x1080 (FS) - AA:4 samples

FPS: min:21, max:25, avg:22 - OPTIONS: DynBkg


Ich weiß nicht ob das gute Werte sind, oder eher schlechte.


----------



## Zaldure (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abend,

nachdem mir das 1. Stromkabel abgeraucht ist, hab ich jetzt das 2. von be Quit! erhalten. Wenn ich jetzt meine Soundkarte anschließe, geht mein pc nicht an, wenn ich abmache, kurz warte, geht er ganz normal wieder an, ich glaub die Asus Xonar Essence STX hat einen Schaden abbekommen. 

Oder, was kann ich sonst noch probieren?

lg
Zaldure


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ganz anderes Nt nehmen?


----------



## Zaldure (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der PC läuft ja ^^ 

Am Netzteil wird es kaum liegen.


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Stimmt auch wieder, vlt SoKa in anderen Slot stecken?


----------



## Zaldure (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

In einen anderen Slot stecken? 

Hmm
Die sind viel größer, die sind nah an der grafikkarte 

passt das?


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was für ne Anbindung hat die SoKa und welches MoBo hast du?


----------



## Zaldure (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Soundkarte hat pci-e 1x

hab sie jetzt angeschlossen an pci-e 16x

Board ist das Asrock Extreme 4 Z77

Und ... Spannung steigt, nein wird nicht erkannt, ich vermute noch, dass die soundi kaputt ist


----------



## coroc (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich auch


----------



## Zaldure (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Mal sehen was Asus antworten wird. Habe die mal angeschrieben. Werde wohl noch die Soundkarte in andere Rechner installieren und schauen.

Gerade eine Seagate Savvio 10k.5 mit 450 gb für 114 euro erwischt  Soll ja ordentlich schnell sein, nicht so schnell wie eine SSD, aber trotzdem ordentlich für spiele und daten.


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kenn ich nicht,  aber hört sich schön schnell!


----------



## Zaldure (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sodele, soundkarte in altes System gebaut, wird auch nicht mehr erkannt. Wird reklamiert. Schade  

Also länger mit Onboardsound aushalten ...


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Aber die kommt ja wieder...Und wieder einmal beweistsich, dass ein kaputtes NT gut Schaden anrichten kann


----------



## Zaldure (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Netzteil funktioniert aber, Rechner funktionert einwandfrei, bis auf die Soundkarte ^^


----------



## coroc (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich sag nur Glück  gehabt


----------



## Zaldure (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

So, Festplatte ist da, habe aber anstatt einem SAS kabel ein Sata kabel bestellt gehabt, konnte nicht ausprobieren ^^


----------



## Zaldure (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abend,  

geht die CPU temperatur im gleichen Maße nach oben, wie die Raumtemperatur steigt? Ryu hat 32 grad und 21,4 grad raum, ich habe 36 grad und 25,2 grad raum   Also wenn es dann 35 grad sind, ist der cpu 46 grad warm?   


Zaldure 


Edit:
Kann man mehrere Lüfter zusammenschaltebn und dann auf dem MB einstecken, damit diese vom MB angesteuert werden?

will die vorderen beiden ansteuern, nicht über gehäuse steuerung sondern über mb


edit:

anderes, gibt es die möglichkeit eine lüftersteuereinheit an das Mb anzuschließen, damit wenn es zu warm wird im cpu und gpu und mb, die lüftersteuereinheit alle gehäuselüfter selber regelt?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ja, das ist doch logisch, dass die Temperatur der CPU mit der Raumtemperatur steigt 

Und ja, Du kannst 2 Lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an einen Mainboard Anschluss klemmen, je nach Lüfter:

Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Zaldure (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Kann das MB dann noch die lüfter steuern? Je nach wärme stärker? 
Am besten wäre etwas, das weiß wie warm der gpu und cpu und mb ist und so die gehäuse lüfter ansteuert und drehen lässt

gibt es sowas?

Schafft das MB 2 lüfter zu versorgen mit 1 anschluss?


----------



## RYU1234 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das ist doch logisch, dass die Temperatur der CPU mit der Raumtemperatur steigt
> 
> Und ja, Du kannst 2 Lüfter mit einem Y-Kabel an einen Mainboard Anschluss klemmen, je nach Lüfter:
> 
> Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Stellt sich mir die Frage mit welcher Leistung ich den Ausgang für die Lüfter beanschlagen kann.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann bräuchtest Du eine automatische Lüftersteuerung, z.B. AeroCool Modern V schwarz, 5.25" Multifunktionsdisplay oder extern: NZXT Sentry LXE externe Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal

Oder Lüfter mit einem Temperatursensor, z.B. Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm

 2 Lüfter (sofern es keinen ultra schnelldrehenden mit 1000 LED's sind ) sind kein Problem. Mehr als 2 Lüfter würde ich aber nicht an einen Anschluss am Board hängen.


----------



## RYU1234 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich alle Lüfter nicht über das Mb steuern würde, sondern an ein externes Gerät was die Temperaturen von CPU, GPU und Mb vom Mb ausliest und dann die Lüfter steuert. Habe bisher aber nur Lüftersteuerungen gefunden die ihre eigenen Sensoren brauchen.
Kennt jemand vieleicht etwas anderes?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Dann fällt mir noch Speedfan ein. Ich nutze das selbst aber nicht, daher  : [How to]Lüftersteuerung mit Speedfan - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Zaldure (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

So, heute ist die neu gekaufte Asus Xonar Essence STX angekommen, sie stinkt und das Band, dass dieses goldene Büchlein zusammenhält ist auch gerissen ^^

Außerdem hat noch Plastikfolie von der 1. Verpackung an der Soundkarte gehangen xD Also scheint direkt vom Werk gekommen zu sein, in plastikfolie, dann wird es umgepackt in teure Verpackung und wohl so ein büchlein reingelegt ^^ Ich schicks aber wegen dem Band mal nicht zurück, ist nur 10 Cent wert oder so ^^

Ansonsten sieht die Oberfläche der Asus sehr ordentlich aus 

lg Zaldure


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hoffe mal, das es funzt *daumen drück*


----------



## Zaldure (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Cool, funktioniert  Erstmal rumgefummelt bis ich den Schalter auf KH umgestellt hatte 

Und da gibt es wirklich Leute die meinen, dass die OnBoard Soundkarten wie die eingebauten Soundkarten klingen und es kaum Unterschiede gibt


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Schlechte Oghren, eine Mist SoKa... es gib viele Gründe, warum man sowas sagen kann


----------



## Zaldure (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vorallem in Spielen genial, da hört man plötzlich Geräusche und denkt jedesmal, das komme von draußen, dabei kommt es vom Spiel  Crysis 2


----------



## coroc (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Will ich auch


----------



## Zaldure (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Filme klingen mit dem Asus Xonar Essence auch viel besser als mit der Onboard der Extreme 4 von Asrock. 
Im Grunde nicht vergleichbar ^^

Auch die leisen Töne werden verstärkt und toll übertragen.

Ich kann diese Soundkarte nur jedem wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## coroc (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Super

Ich hb gedacht, es gibt schon wieder Probleme


----------



## Zaldure (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Guten Morgen,

heute wurde mir in der Post das Kabel für die Seagate Savvio in die Hand gedrückt (Im Umschlag drin)  
Also Festplatte eingebaut, Kabel angeschlosen , und ... nichts  
Also Stromkabel gewechselt, dabei die Frontlüfter aus dem Stecker gezogen (wer hat das ding überhaupt so mies zusammengebaut, kaufe 2 neue Lüfter) und Sata Anschluss mit der anderen Festplatte getauscht
wieder ... nichts
Stromkabel gewechselt, ... wieder nichts

Muss man Festplatten mit kombiniertem Stecker bzw. generell Festplatten irgendwie aktivieren?

Unter Datenträgerverwaltuung ist nichts. kann es auch sein, dass die Festplatte kaputt ist  ^^ 

lg
Zaldure


Edit: Meine Festplatte wurde von FoxConn zusammengebaut, könnte ja daran liegt, dass die kaputt ist 

Edit: Seagate Diagnosetool runtergeladen, scannen lassen, und ...nichts  

Irgendwie verfolgt mich schon ein Stück weit das Pech ^^ 
Festplatte kaputt, Frontlüfter kaputt ich sollte es wohl einfach lassen mit dem kaufen, naja, nach den neuen besseren Frontlüftern ^^ 

Es war auch zu schön um wahr zu sein, Seagate Savvio, Mindstar, von 330 Euro auf 114 Euro gesenkt ...


----------



## coroc (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die Savio war das 4tb Monster? Kann es sein, das dein MoBo nur bis3tb erkennt?


----------



## Zaldure (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Es gibt 4 TB platten oO 

Meine hat nur 400 GB


----------



## Threshold (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Meine erste Festplatte hatte 40MB.


----------



## Zaldure (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Übrigens, Lüfter gehen wieder, hab die Drähte in kleine Stecker reingesteckt und die dann in den Stromstecker gesteckt ... Es geht und die neuen Lüfter sind versandt  Haben wenigstens mehr Luftdurchsatz ^^ (die neuen)

Edit:
Die Festplatte wird wohl von Foxconn nicht geprüft und wurde bestimmt falsch zusammengebaut, bei einem Arbeiter der in der 12h hockt wohl kein Wunder


----------



## RYU1234 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also, 8 Gb Arbeitsspeicher sind bei Star Craft 2 schon sehr grenzwertig. Über 90% Auslastung ohne großartig Programme im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen. 

Meine Frage: Kann ich einfach noch 2 x 4Gb kaufen und einbauen, also nochmal die selben, oder ist es besser dann nen 16Gb Kit zu kaufen?


----------



## coroc (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Es könnte Probleme mit voller Rambstückung geben, es muss aber nicht


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Du kannst einfach ein weiteres 2x4GB Kit kaufen.


----------



## RYU1234 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Könnte, muss aber nicht. Mh, was für Probleme können auftreten? Hab ich dann vieleicht pech und kann dann 4 x 4Gb Riegel in die Tonne werfen?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist sehr selten, dass es Stabilitätsprobleme gibt, wenn alle RAM-Slots belegt sind. Und dann hilft oft eine leichte Anhebung der RAM-Spannung (es sei denn einer der Riegel ist defekt )


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Könnte, muss aber nicht. Mh, was für Probleme können auftreten? Hab ich dann vieleicht pech und kann dann 4 x 4Gb Riegel in die Tonne werfen?


 
Das hast du heute nicht mehr. Das war damals so als der RAM Controller noch im Chipsatz war. Aber seit er in der CPU ist gibt es die Probleme nicht mehr.


----------



## RYU1234 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Also PC ist schon Top, aber leider schon beim Arbeitsspeicher an seiner Grenze. Ärgert mich grade ein wenig. ^^ Wer hat geschrieben 8Gb reichen locker für die nächste Zeit?


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

8GB reichen auch. Wenn du natürlich Grafikmods und was weiß ich machst kann es knapp werden. Allerdings überrascht mich dass schon.
Wenn ich spiele habe ich so viel RAM frei dass ich den vermieten könnte.


----------



## RYU1234 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Threshold schrieb:


> 8GB reichen auch. Wenn du natürlich Grafikmods und was weiß ich machst kann es knapp werden. Allerdings überrascht mich dass schon.
> Wenn ich spiele habe ich so viel RAM frei dass ich den vermieten könnte.


 
Wenn ich 32Gb speicher hätte, dann würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken machen das es nicht reicht 

Bei Star Craft 2 wurde es knapp. Grafik auf Ultra gestellt, aber ich denke das ist dann eher das Problem von der Graka, oder? ^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das denke ich mal. Das Spiel ist nur eine 32bit Anwendung. Die kann sowieso keine 8GB adressieren.


----------



## RYU1234 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Im Idle Zustand sind 2,77Gb belegt. Beim spielen von Star Craft 2 waren es dann 7,2Gb von 7,91Gb. D.h. das Spiel hat 4,43Gb belegt. Ich muss da glaub noch ein paar Dinge in dem Spiel ausprobieren. Grafik runterstellen, extreme Zustände schaffen in dem Spiel. Große Map und viele Gegner. Dann müsste ja noch mehr belegt werden. Ich test das gleich mal ^^


----------



## Zaldure (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Der CPU regelt das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher? Wieso wird dann beim Mainbaord angegeben, ob es Dual, Trible oder Quadfähig ist?

Edit:
Lohnt sich generell ECC und REG?


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

ECC lohnt nur für Server.
Und 8GB müssten echt leicht für alles reichen. Hab noch nie 4,5 GB geschafft und ich mach alles mögliche.


----------



## Zaldure (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ryu hat mit StarCraft auf Ultra Settings 7,2 GB erreicht  Vielleicht auch mal kaufen um mal in den Genuss der fast vollständigen Ausnutzung zu kommen *g*
Wenn dann noch Mods dazukommen, puh, dann werden es bestimmt noch mehr 

Registred Rams sind sinnvoll?


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juni 2012)

Nein, der R-DIMM hat eigentlich auch nur im Serverbereich Anwendung. 
Für den Hausgebrauch reicht immer normaler DDR3 Speicher.


----------



## Zaldure (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sodele, die beiden vorderen Corsair Lüfter durch be quit! silent wings 2 ausgetauscht, funktioniert und scheint ganz gut zu sein. Kommt mir aber so vor als wären die stärker.


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

In der Leistung wird es keinen großen Unterschied geben.

Besser mal deine Signatur aus. Die Netzteile heißen "sei ruhig" und nicht "sei aufgegeben"  Eas schreiben verdächtig viele verkehrt .


----------



## Zaldure (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hab mir beide gegens Gesicht gehalten und fand dne Luftstrom vom Silent Wing 2 toller


----------



## FreezerX (8. Juni 2012)

Zaldure schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir beide gegens Gesicht gehalten und fand dne Luftstrom vom Silent Wing 2 toller



Dann kauf dir noch einen für den Sommer. Fürs Gesicht. 
Weißt du mit welchen Drehzahlen du beide getestet hast?


----------



## Zaldure (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

7 Volt


----------



## RYU1234 (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied beim Arbeitsspeicher zwischen Gesamt Speicher und Phyikalischer Speicher?


----------



## Softy (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Physikalischer RAM ist der RAM, der tatsächlich im Rechner verbaut ist. Windows kann einen Bereich auf der Festplatte so verwenden, als ob es Arbeitsspeicher wäre (virtueller Arbeitsspeicher). Der ist aber deutlich langsamer, als der physikalische RAM.


----------



## RYU1234 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Warum nimmt der PC dann schon bei mir Festplatten RAM, wenn ich noch Arbeitsspeicher frei ist? Kann man sowas unterbinden?


----------



## Softy (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Du kannst den virtuellen RAM auch abschalten, das ist aber nicht empfehlenswert. Windows verwaltet das schon so, dass es passt.


----------



## RYU1234 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Warum gibt es sowas wie virtuellen RAM überhaupt? Ich denke RAM ist soviel schneller wie eine Festplatte, da würde es sich doch anbieten RAM einfach zu erhöhen, oder nicht? Oder werden da nur Dinge reingepackt wo es total egal ist?


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Eigentlich ist der dazu da, das wenn der echte aisgelastet ist, ihn zu unterstützen, oder?

Vielleicht ist ein Ram Riegel kaputt?


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

So ich hab mal ein paar Daten gesammelt und Bildchen gemalt. ^^

Folgende Daten sind bei dem Spiel Star Craft 2 in der letzten Mission unter höchst möglichen Einstellungen zustande gekommen.

*Max Leistungsaufnahme:* 225Watt  (1,00A Max Stromaufnahme)
*Idle Leistungsaufnahme:* 70 Watt

*Bei Raum Temperatur: 21,6°C*
*CPU Max Temperatur: 37°C*
*CPU Idle Temperatur: 27°C*

*GPU Max Temperatur: 55°C*
*GPU Idle Temperatur: 33°C*

Hab noch haufen andere Daten, einfach fragen was ihr noch wissen wollt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Sieht alles Ok aus

Das Bild ist langweilig


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Das Bild ist langweilig


 
Bei mir würde die Zeichnung locker 10 Minuten dauern, und nur, um den Airflow zu demonstrieren eine keineswegs uninteressante Zeichnung.

Es ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Alles kühl genug.
Du kannst einen vorderen Lüfter und den oberen einblasenden entfernen, ich bin fast sicher, dass die Temperaturen nahezu identisch bleiben.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



FreezerX schrieb:


> Du kannst einen vorderen Lüfter und den oberen einblasenden entfernen, ich bin fast sicher, dass die Temperaturen nahezu identisch bleiben.


 
Richtig. Aber falls es um den letzten ° geht, und 3db mehr erträglich sind, sind diese Lüfter nötig.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Bild ist langweilig[/QUOTE]

Wie hätte ich das Bild spannender machen können? ^^ Die Luftströmung einzeichnen wie ich vermute wie das abläuft?^^

Kann mir ja nen Messgerät von der Arbeit mitbringen und anschließend mal die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten und Richtung messen, aber dann muss ich paar löcher ins Gehäuse bohren. ^^

Spaß bei Seite. Hab nen GPU Stress Test gemacht. 61°C GPU Max Temperatur und 260Watt Max Leistungsaufnahme. Das echt hart...würde ja nen 400Watt Netzteil ja echt locker reichen... 
Warum sagt denn das keiner mal vorher?


----------



## Threshold (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Wie hätte ich das Bild spannender machen können? ^^ Die Luftströmung einzeichnen wie ich vermute wie das abläuft?^^


 
Mach einfach einen computeranimierten Film daraus.


----------



## FreezerX (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das mit dem Netzteil haben sicher einige, wie auch ich circa 20-62 Seiten vorher gesagt! 
Für HighEnd ohne OC reichen 400W definitiv locker und mit OC 450W. 

Hier im Forum hat sich eingebürgert, aber sag das mal einem Freund im "real life" (ja so was gibts), der sich nicht gut auskennt. 
Da darfst du den "Silent 750W"-Teufel besiegen.

Edit: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/217009-kritiken-fuer-high-end-zusammenstellung-15.html#post4208913


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Am Anfang hatten wir nen 1200 -1100Watt Netzteil gehabt.  
Na passt schon.

Hier wurde auf jedenfall einiges gepostet, das wesentlich beigetragen hat, das ich/wir sehr zufrieden sind mit den PC`s. 

Danke 

Aber ich werd mir nochmal 8Gb Ram besorgen. ^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Aber ich werd mir nochmal 8Gb Ram besorgen. ^^


 
Ich kenne das... Minecraft.


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das auch, aber ich war schon einmal bei über 90% RAM Auslaastung. Da bekomm ich angst.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



RYU1234 schrieb:


> Das auch, aber ich war schon einmal bei über 90% RAM Auslaastung. Da bekomm ich angst.


 
Meiner ist ständig bei 80% und sobald ein Tab geöffnet wird ist die CPU-Auslastung kurzzeitig auf 95%.


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Und du hast 512mb?


----------



## RYU1234 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



coroc schrieb:


> Und du hast 512mb?



Und du meinst wen? ^^


----------



## coroc (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich meine DieMangoKiwi


----------



## RYU1234 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich hab gelesen das man SSD Festplatten auch in AHIC laufen lassen kann und das sie dann eine höhere Leistung haben. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Erfahrungen und/oder Meinungen?


----------



## coroc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das umstellen mit installierten Win kann Probleme bereiten, ja es bringt ein Leistungsplus (Nur wie groß weiß ich nicht)


----------



## RYU1234 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ok, war bei mir von Anfang an auf AHIC gestellt.

Da mich meine drahtlose Maus und Tastatur mittlerweile echt ankotzt, habe ich mich entschlossen was gescheides mit Kabel zu kaufen.


Tastatur ---> Roccat Isku <--- ~60€
Maus ---> RAZER IMPERATOR 6400 dpi <--- ~60€
Mauspad?? Hab gelesen das nen Mauspad auch wichtig ist. Stimmt das, oder reicht auch nen 0815?

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Zaldure (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Achja, Ryu hat sich jetzt die Sidewinder X4 Tastatur von Microsoft gekauft


----------



## FreezerX (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Hab auch die X4, aber ich werde mir eine andere holen, ich mags gerne leiser.


----------



## coroc (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Die X4 ist ganz gut, will ich auch haben, ich Ödel hier mit ner billiig HP Tasta rum


----------



## RYU1234 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich habe ne Drahtlose Tasta gehabt, in wenigen worten zusammen gefasst, zum kotzen. Bisher mit der X4 zufrieden. Die Maus hat eine macke am zweiten Sensor und geht zurück. Qualitativ scheint, so wird es oft in foren beschrieben, die Maus nicht zu überzeugen. Ich bin mal gespannt wenn ich die neue habe. Für soviel Geld nen haufen schrott zu bekommen wäre schade.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bestimmt Foxconn Qualitätskontrolle, genauso kaputt wie meine 2. Festplatte. Scheine das Geld zurückzuerhalten.

Edit:
Habe ein Problem mit meinem alten Rechner. Wurde hochgefahren, Anfangsbildschirm ging an, dann ging er aus. 
Jetzt geht er nicht mehr an.

Keine Geruchsentwicklung. Bios Batterie ist voll. Grünes Lämpchen auf dem Mainboard leuchtet Grün. 

Einer eine Idee?


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Direkt nach AnKnopf und BiosBildschirm Schwarz und seitdem Tot. Ich vermute, dass das Netzteil die Kretsche gemacht hat.

lg
Zaldure

edit:

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002JWSMIY/ref=ox_ya_os_product

bestellt.

vielleicht hilft ein neues Netzteil. Meins ist aber so verschachtelt eingebaut, das bekomme ich nicht mehr eingebaut... Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das Pure Power L*8* wäre besser.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Netzteil ist für einen Bürorechner, L7 ist ausreichend, oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Achso. Ja dann passt das schon.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

oder gibt es noch günstigere Netzteile für Bürorechner: Alles außer Spiele


----------



## FreezerX (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Welchen Prozessor und welche Grafikkarte hat der Rechner?


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Amd Athlon X2 64 6000+
Powercolor Radeon 3850 HD


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ein Cougar A300 / 350 / 400 wäre empfehlenswert, ebenso ein LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

LC kostet 44 Euro, besser als ein 46 Euro Be Quit L7?


----------



## FreezerX (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Soweit ich sehe, benötigt die Grafikkarte keinen Stromanschluss?
Dann reicht das A300.


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Doch, die Grafikkarte hat einen 6 Pin Anschluss


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

die anderen Netzteile liegen preislich bei dem L7. Gibt es welche für 30 - 35 Euro die gut sind und Grafikkarte sowie Mainboard anschließen können? Mainboard 24 Pin und nicht 20 Pin


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Rasurbo Real&Power 350W ATX 2.3 (RAP350) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Zaldure (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Vielen Dank Softy


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Bitte schön  Ein günstigeres und gleichzeitig empfehlenswertes kenne ich nicht. Das Silverstone Strider Essential war mal eine Zeitlang günstig, aber im Moment liegt das bei knapp 40€.


----------



## Zaldure (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Abend, 

Rechner läuft wieder. Netzteil hatte wohl geplante Obselenz, 2 Jahre und kaputt ... 

Neues Netzteil, alles läuft wie vorher

lg
Zaldure


----------



## Zaldure (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Tag,

meine ersten Erfahrungen mit der 
*3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)*

Die Grafikkarte wird bei Skyrim Max Auflösung 140 Mods in Anspruch genommen (wird ziemlich laut) 

Bei COD MW3 bleibt es leise. 


Das schlimme ist, die Lüfterlautstärke ist nicht linear sondern ab einer bestimmten Umdrehung wird es laut. Ist das normal?


lg
Zaldure


Edit:
Kann man die Grafikkarte nachträglich mit einer Wasserkühlung versehen? 
Edit:
Dieser klingt gut:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...celero-hybrid-7970-fuer-amds-flaggschiff.html

Edit:
Oder was wäre mit dieser Wasserkühlung:
www.technic3d.com/news/kuehlungen/wasserkuehlungen/7431-swiftech-praesentiert-wasserkuehler-fuer-die-radeon-hd-7970.htm

Radiatoren:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9126_Alphacool-Cape-Cora-HF-1042-silber.html

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Konvekt-O-Matic-ULTRA-plus-bicolor::7050.html

1 Für Grafikkarte.

Edit:

Ich mach besser einen Thread im WAKÜ Bereich auf, oder?


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*



Zaldure schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist, die Lüfterlautstärke ist nicht linear sondern ab einer bestimmten Umdrehung wird es laut. Ist das normal?


 
Ja. Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl hörst du die Karte einfach. Das ist nun mal so. Ist bei meiner auch so.


----------



## Zaldure (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Ich wusste vorher gar nicht das eine Grafikkarte so viel Lärm verursachen kann  High-End Leistung, High-End Lautstärke ^^


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das ist eben so.
Die Leistung muss ja irgendwo herkommen und dementsprechend hast du auch eine hohe Verlustleistung und das müssen die Lüfter abtransportieren.


----------



## Zaldure (14. August 2012)

*AW: Kritiken für High-End Zusammenstellung*

Das heißt wenn ich Leistung möchte, aber nicht die Lautstärke, muss ich Wasserkühlung nehmen? 
Wie lange hält eigentlich eine gute Wasserkühlung, also die teuren Bestandteile, Radiator und Blöcke? 
10 Jahre? 20 Jahre? 
Sind ja manche recht teuer. 
Z.b. der Radiator aqua computer Aquaduct 720 XT mark IV Ceramic - Hardware, Notebooks 
und der Block Swiftech KOMODO-HD7900 series - PC Liquid Cooling Systems CPU Cooler VGA Water Block Heatsink Pump Radiator Heat Exchanger Kit


----------

